# Meharvaan Sahib Meharvaan



## kiram (Apr 8, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Tilang :

*ਤਿਲੰਗ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ਘਰੁ  ੩  ॥ਮਿਹਰਵਾਨੁ  ਸਾਹਿਬੁ  ਮਿਹਰਵਾਨੁ  ॥ਸਾਹਿਬੁ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਮਿਹਰਵਾਨੁ  ॥ਜੀਅ  ਸਗਲ  ਕਉ  ਦੇਇ  ਦਾਨੁ  ॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥*
Ŧilang mėhlā 5 gẖar 3.Miharvān sāhib miharvān.Sāhib merā miharvān.Jī▫a sagal ka▫o ḏe▫e ḏān. Rahā▫o.


Tilang 5th Guru.Merciful, merciful is the Lord, Merciful is my Master.My Master is Merciful.He blessed ail the beings with His bounties. Pause.


ਮਿਹਰਵਾਨੁ = ਦਇਆਲ। ਸਾਹਿਬੁ = ਮਾਲਕ। ਜੀਅ = {ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ 'ਜੀਵ' ਤੋਂ ਬਹੁ-ਵਚਨ}। ਦੇਇ = ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਮੇਰਾ ਮਾਲਕ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਸਦਾ ਦਇਆ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ, ਸਦਾ ਦਇਆ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ, ਸਦਾ ਦਇਆ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ। ਉਹ ਸਾਰੇ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਨੂੰ (ਸਭ ਪਦਾਰਥਾਂ ਦਾ) ਦਾਨ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਤੂ  ਕਾਹੇ  ਡੋਲਹਿ  ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀਆ  ਤੁਧੁ  ਰਾਖੈਗਾ  ਸਿਰਜਣਹਾਰੁ  ॥ਜਿਨਿ  ਪੈਦਾਇਸਿ  ਤੂ  ਕੀਆ  ਸੋਈ  ਦੇਇ  ਆਧਾਰੁ  ॥੧॥*
Ŧū kāhe dolėh parāṇī▫ā ṯuḏẖ rākẖaigā sirjaṇhār.Jin paiḏā▫is ṯū kī▫ā so▫ī ḏe▫e āḏẖār. ||1||


Why waverest thou, O mortal, The Creator Himself shall protect Thee.He, who gave thee birth, will also provide thee with sustenance.


ਡੋਲਹਿ = ਤੂੰ ਘਬਰਾਂਦਾ ਹੈਂ। ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀਆ = ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ! ਤੁਧੁ = ਤੈਨੂੰ। ਸਿਰਜਣਹਾਰੁ = ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ। ਜਿਨਿ = ਜਿਸ (ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ) ਨੇ। ਤੂ = ਤੈਨੂੰ। ਆਧਾਰੁ = ਆਸਰਾ।੧।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਤੂੰ ਕਿਉਂ ਘਬਰਾਂਦਾ ਹੈਂ? ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਤੇਰੀ (ਜ਼ਰੂਰ) ਰੱਖਿਆ ਕਰੇਗਾ। ਜਿਸ (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ) ਨੇ ਤੈਨੂੰ ਪੈਦਾ ਕੀਤਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹੀ (ਸਾਰੀ ਸ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ ਨੂੰ) ਆਸਰਾ (ਭੀ) ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੧। 

 *ਜਿਨਿ  ਉਪਾਈ  ਮੇਦਨੀ  ਸੋਈ  ਕਰਦਾ  ਸਾਰ  ॥ਘਟਿ  ਘਟਿ  ਮਾਲਕੁ  ਦਿਲਾ  ਕਾ  ਸਚਾ  ਪਰਵਦਗਾਰੁ  ॥੨॥*
Jin upā▫ī meḏnī so▫ī karḏā sār.Gẖat gẖat mālak ḏilā kā sacẖā parvarḏagār. ||2||


He, who has created the world, takes care of it.The True Cherisher is the Lord of all hearts and minds.


ਮੇਦਨੀ = ਧਰਤੀ। ਸਾਰ = ਸੰਭਾਲ। ਘਟਿ ਘਟਿ = ਹਰੇਕ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿਚ। ਪਰਵਦਗਾਰੁ = ਪਾਲਣ ਵਾਲਾ।੨।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਜਿਸ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੇ ਸ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ ਪੈਦਾ ਕੀਤੀ ਹੈ, ਉਹੀ (ਇਸ ਦੀ) ਸੰਭਾਲ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਹਰੇਕ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿਚ ਵੱਸਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ (ਸਾਰੇ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦੇ) ਦਿਲਾਂ ਦਾ ਮਾਲਕ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਸਦਾ ਕਾਇਮ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ, ਅਤੇ, ਸਭ ਦੀ ਪਾਲਣਾ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ।੨। 

 *ਕੁਦਰਤਿ  ਕੀਮ  ਨ  ਜਾਣੀਐ  ਵਡਾ  ਵੇਪਰਵਾਹੁ  ॥ਕਰਿ  ਬੰਦੇ  ਤੂ  ਬੰਦਗੀ  ਜਿਚਰੁ  ਘਟ  ਮਹਿ  ਸਾਹੁ  ॥੩॥*
Kuḏraṯ kīm na jāṇī▫ai vadā veparvāhu.Kar banḏe ṯū banḏagī jicẖar gẖat mėh sāhu. ||3||


His Omnipotence and worth cannot be known. He is the great and care-free Lord.O man, meditate thou on the Lord, till there is breath in thy body.


ਕੀਮ = ਕੀਮਤਿ, ਮੁੱਲ। ਵੇਪਰਵਾਹੁ = ਬੇ ਮੁਥਾਜ। ਘਟ ਮਹਿ = ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿਚ। ਸਾਹੁ = ਸੁਆਸ।੩।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਉਸ ਮਾਲਕ ਦੀ ਕੁਦਰਤਿ ਦਾ ਮੁੱਲ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਮਝਿਆ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ, ਉਹ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਵੱਡਾ ਹੈ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਕਿਸੇ ਦੀ ਮੁਥਾਜੀ ਨਹੀਂ। ਹੇ ਬੰਦੇ! ਜਿਤਨਾ ਚਿਰ ਤੇਰੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿਚ ਸੁਆਸ ਚੱਲਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਤਨਾ ਚਿਰ ਉਸ ਮਾਲਕ ਦੀ ਬੰਦਗੀ ਕਰਦਾ ਰਹੁ।੩। 

 *ਤੂ  ਸਮਰਥੁ  ਅਕਥੁ  ਅਗੋਚਰੁ  ਜੀਉ  ਪਿੰਡੁ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਰਾਸਿ  ॥ਰਹਮ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਸੁਖੁ  ਪਾਇਆ  ਸਦਾ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਕੀ  ਅਰਦਾਸਿ  ॥੪॥੩॥*
Ŧū samrath akath agocẖar jī▫o pind ṯerī rās.Raham ṯerī sukẖ pā▫i▫ā saḏā Nānak kī arḏās. ||4||3||


O Lord, Thou art Omnipotent, Ineffable and Inapprehensible and my soul and body are Thy capital.In Thy mercy I attain peace, O Lord. Nanak ever makes supplication before Thee.


ਸਮਰਥੁ = ਸਭ ਤਾਕਤਾਂ ਦਾ ਮਾਲਕ। ਅਗੋਚਰੁ = {ਅ-ਗੋ-ਚਰੁ। ਗੋ = ਗਿਆਨ ਇੰਦ੍ਰੇ} ਜਿਸ ਤਕ ਗਿਆਨ-ਇੰਦ੍ਰਿਆਂ ਦੀ ਪਹੁੰਚ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੋ ਸਕਦੀ। ਜੀਉ = ਜਿੰਦ। ਪਿੰਡੁ = ਸਰੀਰ। ਰਾਸਿ = ਪੂੰਜੀ, ਸਰਮਾਇਆ। ਰਹਮ = ਰਹਿਮਤ, ਕਿਰਪਾ।੪।

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੂੰ ਸਭ ਤਾਕਤਾਂ ਦਾ ਮਾਲਕ ਹੈਂ, ਤੇਰੇ ਸਰੂਪ ਦਾ ਬਿਆਨ ਨਹੀਂ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ, ਗਿਆਨ-ਇੰਦ੍ਰਿਆਂ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਤਕ ਪਹੁੰਚ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੋ ਸਕਦੀ। (ਅਸਾਂ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦਾ ਇਹ) ਸਰੀਰ ਤੇ ਜਿੰਦ ਤੇਰੀ ਹੀ ਦਿੱਤੀ ਹੋਈ ਪੂੰਜੀ ਹੈ। ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਉਤੇ ਤੇਰੀ ਮਿਹਰ ਹੋਵੇ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ (ਤੇਰੇ ਦਰ ਤੋਂ ਬੰਦਗੀ ਦਾ) ਸੁਖ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਹੈ। ਨਾਨਕ ਦੀ ਭੀ ਸਦਾ ਤੇਰੇ ਦਰ ਤੇ ਇਹੀ ਅਰਦਾਸ ਹੈ (ਕਿ ਤੇਰੀ ਬੰਦਗੀ ਦਾ ਸੁਖ ਮਿਲੇ)।੪।੩।

Ang. 724
 

YouTube - Chardikala Jatha: Merciful, the Lord Master is Merciful


----------



## pk70 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Kiram Ji thanks for the seva.
Westren Sikhs sing pretty nice, I  have enjoyed it, thanks.*


----------



## kiram (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome Ji !! The Chardikala Jatha i feel sing in absolute Chardikala  
This line has been echoing in my ears ever since i heard it ji... " Tu Kaahey Doley Praaneeyaa.... Tudh Raakheygaa Sirjanhaar.... "


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 9, 2009)

Kiram Ji..
Yes Chardeekalla indeed..I saw them in malaysia some time ago...

And YES..why we Dolley...when HE is looking after us..all the time...

Thanks for taking the time to post this inspiration....we really enjoyed the interlude....:welcome::happy:


----------



## lalihayer (Apr 9, 2009)

kiram said:


> Welcome Ji !! The Chardikala Jatha i feel sing in absolute Chardikala
> This line has been echoing in my ears ever since i heard it ji... " Tu Kaahey Doley Praaneeyaa.... Tudh Raakheygaa Sirjanhaar.... "


This echo will start in ears and with His grace, it will touch our souls ultimately.
Fifth Master on Ang 376
ਕਰ੍ਹੈ  ਨ  ਝੁਰੈ  ਨਾ  ਮਨੁ  ਰੋਵਨਹਾਰਾ  ॥
My mind does not worry; it does not grieve, or cry out.

ਅਵਿਨਾਸੀ ਅਵਿਗਤੁ ਅਗੋਚਰੁ ਸਦਾ ਸਲਾਮਤਿ ਖਸਮੁ ਹਮਾਰਾ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
Imperishable, Unshakable, Unapproachable and forever safe and sound is my Husband Lord. ||1||Pause||


----------



## kiram (Apr 9, 2009)

Gyani Ji, thank you ... i guess we loose heart... dol jaaney haa when we forget the fact that Satguru Ji is ang sang, is always near... right here to take care of us.... Sorry ji... just my weakness... 

Lalihayer Ji, thank you too for the profound words and that beautiful Shabad you have quoted...


----------



## kiram (Apr 9, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Aasaa :

 *ਆਸਾ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ ਨਿਕਟਿ  ਜੀਅ  ਕੈ  ਸਦ  ਹੀ  ਸੰਗਾ  ॥ ਕੁਦਰਤਿ  ਵਰਤੈ  ਰੂਪ  ਅਰੁ  ਰੰਗਾ  ॥੧॥ *
Āsā mėhlā 5. Nikat jī▫a kai saḏ hī sangā. Kuḏraṯ varṯai rūp ar rangā. ||1||


Asa 5th Guru. The Lord is near and is the perpetual companion of man. Lord's Omnipotence is pervading all the forms and colours. 


ਨਿਕਟਿ = ਨੇੜੇ {ਨਿਅੜਿ}। ਜੀਅ ਕੈ ਨਿਕਟਿ = ਸਭ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦੇ ਨੇੜੇ। ਸਦ = ਸਦਾ। ਕੁਦਰਤਿ = ਕਲਾ, ਤਾਕਤ।੧।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਸਭ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦੇ ਨੇੜੇ ਵੱਸਦਾ ਹੈ ਸਦਾ ਸਭਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਅੰਗ-ਸੰਗ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਸੇ ਦੀ ਹੀ ਕਲਾ ਸਭ ਰੂਪਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਸਭ ਰੰਗਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਕੰਮ ਕਰ ਰਹੀ ਹੈ।੧। 

 *ਕਰ੍ਹੈ  ਨ  ਝੁਰੈ  ਨਾ  ਮਨੁ  ਰੋਵਨਹਾਰਾ  ॥ ਅਵਿਨਾਸੀ  ਅਵਿਗਤੁ  ਅਗੋਚਰੁ  ਸਦਾ  ਸਲਾਮਤਿ  ਖਸਮੁ  ਹਮਾਰਾ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ *
Karĥai na jẖurai nā man rovanhārā. Avināsī avigaṯ agocẖar saḏā salāmaṯ kẖasam hamārā. ||1|| rahā▫o.


My soul neither emaciates, nor repents and nor does it bewail. Imperishable, Unshakable, Unapproachable and ever safe and sound is my Husband. Pause. 


ਕਰ੍ਹੈ = ਕੜ੍ਹਦਾ, ਖਿੱਝਦਾ। ਰੋਵਨਹਾਰਾ = ਗਿਲਾ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ। ਅਵਿਗਤੁ = {अव्यक्त} ਅਦ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟ। ਅਗੋਚਰੁ = {ਅ-ਗੋ-ਚਰੁ} ਜਿਸ ਤਕ ਗਿਆਨ-ਇੰਦ੍ਰਿਆਂ ਦੀ ਪਹੁੰਚ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੋ ਸਕਦੀ। ਸਲਾਮਤਿ = ਕਾਇਮ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ ਇਹ ਨਿਸਚਾ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਅਬਿਨਾਸੀ ਅਦ੍ਰਿਸ਼ ਤੇ ਅਪਹੁੰਚ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਸਾਡੇ ਸਿਰ ਉਤੇ ਸਦਾ-ਕਾਇਮ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਖਸਮ ਕਾਇਮ ਹੈ ਉਸ ਦਾ ਮਨ ਕਦੇ ਖਿੱਝਦਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਦੇ ਝੁਰਦਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਦੇ ਗਿਲੇ ਗੁਜ਼ਾਰੀਆਂ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰਦਾ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਤੇਰੇ  ਦਾਸਰੇ  ਕਉ  ਕਿਸ  ਕੀ  ਕਾਣਿ  ॥ ਜਿਸ  ਕੀ  ਮੀਰਾ  ਰਾਖੈ  ਆਣਿ  ॥੨॥* 
Ŧere ḏāsre ka▫o kis kī kāṇ. Jis kī mīrā rākẖai āṇ. ||2|| 


To whom should thy slave owe subservience? His honour, the king Himself preserves. 


ਦਾਸਰਾ = ਸੇਵਕ, ਗ਼ਰੀਬ ਜਿਹਾ ਸੇਵਕ। ਕਾਣਿ = ਮੁਥਾਜੀ। ਮੀਰਾ = ਪਾਤਿਸ਼ਾਹ। ਆਣਿ = ਇੱਜ਼ਤ।੨।

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੇਰੇ ਨਿੱਕੇ ਜਿਹੇ ਸੇਵਕ ਨੂੰ ਭੀ ਕਿਸੇ ਦੀ ਮੁਥਾਜੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ (ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਜਿਸ ਸੇਵਕ ਦੀ ਇੱਜ਼ਤ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਾਤਿਸ਼ਾਹ ਆਪ ਰੱਖੇ (ਉਹ ਕਿਸੇ ਦੀ ਮੁਥਾਜੀ ਕਰੇ ਭੀ ਕਿਉਂ?)।੨। 

 *ਜੋ  ਲਉਡਾ  ਪ੍ਰਭਿ  ਕੀਆ  ਅਜਾਤਿ  ॥ ਤਿਸੁ  ਲਉਡੇ  ਕਉ  ਕਿਸ  ਕੀ  ਤਾਤਿ  ॥੩॥* 
Jo la▫udā parabẖ kī▫ā ajāṯ. Ŧis la▫ude ka▫o kis kī ṯāṯ. ||3|| 


The slave whom the Lord has liberated, from the caste restrictions, under whose obligation should that slave run? 


ਲਉਡਾ = ਦਾਸ, ਸੇਵਕ। ਪ੍ਰਭਿ = ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੇ। ਅਜਾਤਿ = ਉੱਚੀ ਜਾਤਿ ਆਦਿਕ ਦੇ ਅਹੰਕਾਰ ਤੋਂ ਰਹਿਤ। ਤਾਤਿ = ਈਰਖਾ।੩।

(ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਜਿਸ ਸੇਵਕ ਨੂੰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੇ ਉੱਚੀ ਜਾਤਿ ਆਦਿਕ ਦੇ ਅਹੰਕਾਰ ਤੋਂ ਰਹਿਤ ਕਰ ਦਿੱਤਾ, ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਕਿਸੇ ਦੀ ਈਰਖਾ ਦਾ ਡਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ।੩। 

 *ਵੇਮੁਹਤਾਜਾ  ਵੇਪਰਵਾਹੁ  ॥ ਨਾਨਕ  ਦਾਸ  ਕਹਹੁ  ਗੁਰ  ਵਾਹੁ  ॥੪॥੨੧॥* 
vemuhṯājā veparvāhu. Nānak ḏās kahhu gur vāhu. ||4||21||


He who is dependent on none and is absolutely care-free, O Slave Nanak! utter thou the praise of that great Lord, 


ਵੇਮੁਹਤਾਜਾ = ਬੇ-ਮੁਥਾਜ। ਗੁਰ = ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਵੱਡਾ। ਵਾਹੁ = ਧੰਨ ਧੰਨ।੪।

ਹੇ ਦਾਸ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਖ-ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਉਸ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਵੱਡੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਹੀ ਧੰਨ ਧੰਨ ਆਖਦੇ ਰਹੋ ਜੋ ਬੇ-ਪਰਵਾਹ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ ਕਿਸੇ ਦੀ ਮੁਥਾਜੀ ਨਹੀਂ।੪।੨੧। 

Ang. 376


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 10, 2009)

Forgive me for "jumping"....( from subject to subject...my weakness..)
But here is a linguistic insight on how word meanings change/differ in SGGS and modern Punajbi..

The word Launda - SLAVE used in the panktee above is a perfectly respectable word for the MALE SLAVE...at the time of writing the SGGS...now its meaning has changed drastically...
With the advent of Degradation in Social Values especially among the Rich Lodhis/and then the Mughals and Arabs etc...the Young Male servant..launda became a "dirty word"..as young boys began to be sexually used/abused....so  a lunda was an equivalent of the member of Male Harem/male concubine..later also used for pimps/depraved males. This was when Hundreds of thosuands of Young Males and Females from India were LOOTED and sold in the Flesh markets of Kabul Kandhar for a Taka each _ few cents !! The KHALSA under the MISLS would rescue these slave caravans and send the youngsters home...such  RESCUE Attacks usually took place at MIDNIGHT - Hence the Phrase Singhhan de BARAN WAJJ GAYEH. Now a days in akirtghan India this phrase is used to TEASE SIKHS and is considered a joke !!:welcome: END of "jumping" and Linguistic lesson..:whisling::whisling:sorry.


----------



## kiram (Apr 11, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Dhanaasree :


*ਧਨਾਸਰੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ ਤੁਮ  ਦਾਤੇ  ਠਾਕੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਲਕ  ਨਾਇਕ  ਖਸਮ  ਹਮਾਰੇ  ॥ ਨਿਮਖ  ਨਿਮਖ  ਤੁਮ  ਹੀ  ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਲਹੁ  ਹਮ  ਬਾਰਿਕ  ਤੁਮਰੇ  ਧਾਰੇ  ॥੧॥ *
Ḏẖanāsrī mėhlā 5. Ŧum ḏāṯe ṯẖākur parṯipālak nā▫ik kẖasam hamāre. Nimakẖ nimakẖ ṯum hī parṯipālahu ham bārik ṯumre ḏẖāre. ||1||


Dhanasri 5th Guru. O Master, Thou art my Beneficent Lord, the Cherisher and the Spouse. Every moment, Thou nursest me, I, Thine child, have Thy support alone. 
ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਲਕ = ਪਾਲਣ ਵਾਲੇ। ਨਾਇਕ = ਆਗੂ। ਨਿਮਖ = ਅੱਖ ਝਮਕਣ ਜਿਤਨਾ ਸਮਾ। ਤੁਮਰੇ ਧਾਰੇ = ਤੇਰੇ ਆਸਰੇ।੧।

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੂੰ ਸਭ ਦਾਤਾਂ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ ਮਾਲਕ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ ਸਭਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਪਾਲਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ ਸਾਡਾ ਆਗੂ ਹੈਂ (ਜੀਵਨ-ਅਗਵਾਈ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈਂ), ਤੂੰ ਸਾਡਾ ਖਸਮ ਹੈਂ। ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਇਕ ਇਕ ਛਿਨ ਸਾਡੀ ਪਾਲਣਾ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈਂ, ਅਸੀਂ (ਤੇਰੇ) ਬੱਚੇ ਤੇਰੇ ਆਸਰੇ (ਜੀਊਂਦੇ) ਹਾਂ।੧। 


*ਜਿਹਵਾ  ਏਕ  ਕਵਨ  ਗੁਨ  ਕਹੀਐ  ॥ ਬੇਸੁਮਾਰ  ਬੇਅੰਤ  ਸੁਆਮੀ  ਤੇਰੋ  ਅੰਤੁ  ਨ  ਕਿਨ  ਹੀ  ਲਹੀਐ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥* 
Jihvā ek kavan gun kahī▫ai. Besumār be▫anṯ su▫āmī ṯero anṯ na kin hī lahī▫ai. ||1|| rahā▫o. 


With one tongue, Thou nursest me. I, Thine child, Thy support alone. With one tongue of mine, what excellences of Thine can I narrate?


ਜਿਹਵਾ = ਜੀਭ। ਕਹੀਐ = ਬਿਆਨ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ। ਤੇਰੋ = ਤੇਰਾ। ਕਿਨ ਹੀ = ਕਿਨਿ ਹੀ, ਕਿਸੇ ਪਾਸੋਂ ਭੀ {ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ 'ਕਿਨਿ' ਦੀ 'ਿ' ਕ੍ਰਿਆ ਵਿਸ਼ੇਸ਼ਣ 'ਹੀ' ਦੇ ਕਾਰਨ ਉੱਡ ਗਈ ਹੈ}। ਲਹੀਐ = ਲੱਭਿਆ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਅਣਗਿਣਤ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਦੇ ਮਾਲਕ! ਹੇ ਬੇਅੰਤ ਮਾਲਕ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਕਿਸੇ ਭੀ ਪਾਸੋਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਦਾ ਅੰਤ ਨਹੀਂ ਲੱਭਿਆ ਜਾ ਸਕਿਆ। (ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੀ) ਇਕ ਜੀਭ ਨਾਲ ਤੇਰਾ ਕੇਹੜਾ ਕੇਹੜਾ ਗੁਣ ਦੱਸਿਆ ਜਾਏ?।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਕੋਟਿ  ਪਰਾਧ  ਹਮਾਰੇ  ਖੰਡਹੁ  ਅਨਿਕ  ਬਿਧੀ  ਸਮਝਾਵਹੁ  ॥ ਹਮ  ਅਗਿਆਨ  ਅਲਪ  ਮਤਿ  ਥੋਰੀ  ਤੁਮ  ਆਪਨ  ਬਿਰਦੁ  ਰਖਾਵਹੁ  ॥੨॥ *
Kot parāḏẖ hamāre kẖandahu anik biḏẖī samjẖāvhu. Ham agi▫ān alap maṯ thorī ṯum āpan biraḏ rakẖāvahu. ||2|| 


Infinite and Limitless art Thou, O Lord; Thine end, no one knows. Pause. Thou destroyer millions of my sins and instructest me in many ways.


ਕੋਟਿ = ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ। ਪਰਾਧ = ਅਪਰਾਧ। ਖੰਡਹੁ = ਨਾਸ ਕਰਦੇ ਹੋ। ਬਿਧਿ = ਤਰੀਕਾ। ਅਗਿਆਨ = ਗਿਆਨ-ਹੀਣ, ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੀ ਸੂਝ ਤੋਂ ਸੱਖਣੇ। ਅਲਪ = ਥੋੜੀ, ਹੋਛੀ। ਬਿਰਦੁ = ਮੁੱਢ-ਕਦੀਮਾਂ ਦਾ (ਪਿਆਰ ਵਾਲਾ) ਸੁਭਾਉ।੨।

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੂੰ ਸਾਡੇ ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਅਪਰਾਧ ਨਾਸ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ ਸਾਨੂੰ ਅਨੇਕਾਂ ਤਰੀਕਿਆਂ ਨਾਲ (ਜੀਵਨ-ਜੁਗਤਿ) ਸਮਝਾਂਦਾ ਹੈਂ। ਅਸੀਂ ਜੀਵ ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੀ ਸੂਝ ਤੋਂ ਸੱਖਣੇ ਹਾਂ, ਸਾਡੀ ਅਕਲ ਥੋੜੀ ਹੈ ਹੋਛੀ ਹੈ। (ਫਿਰ ਭੀ) ਤੂੰ ਆਪਣਾ ਮੁੱਢ-ਕਦੀਮਾਂ ਦਾ ਪਿਆਰ ਵਾਲਾ ਸੁਭਾਉ ਕਾਇਮ ਰੱਖਦਾ ਹੈਂ।੨। 

 *ਤੁਮਰੀ  ਸਰਣਿ  ਤੁਮਾਰੀ  ਆਸਾ  ਤੁਮ  ਹੀ  ਸਜਨ  ਸੁਹੇਲੇ  ॥ ਰਾਖਹੁ  ਰਾਖਨਹਾਰ  ਦਇਆਲਾ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਘਰ  ਕੇ  ਗੋਲੇ  ॥੩॥੧੨॥ *
Ŧumrī saraṇ ṯumārī āsā ṯum hī sajan suhele. Rākẖo rākẖanhār ḏa▫i▫ālā Nānak gẖar ke gole. ||3||12|| 


I am ignorant, with little and trifling understanding. Save me Thou, by Thy holy innate nature. I seek Thy protection as Thou alone art my hope and sympathetic friend. O merciful Master and Saviour, save, Thou Nanak, the slave of Thy house.


ਤੁਮਾਰੀ = ਤੇਰੀ ਹੀ। ਸੁਹੇਲੇ = ਸੁਖ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲੇ। ਰਾਖਨਹਾਰ = ਰੱਖਿਆ ਕਰਨ ਦੀ ਸਮਰਥਾ ਵਾਲੇ! ਗੋਲੇ = ਗ਼ੁਲਾਮ।੩।

ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਖ-) ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਅਸੀਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਹੀ ਆਸਰੇ-ਪਰਨੇ ਹਾਂ, ਸਾਨੂੰ ਤੇਰੀ ਹੀ (ਸਹਾਇਤਾ ਦੀ) ਆਸ ਹੈ, ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਸਾਡਾ ਸੱਜਣ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਸਾਨੂੰ ਸੁਖ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈਂ। ਹੇ ਦਇਆਵਾਨ! ਹੇ ਸਭ ਦੀ ਰੱਖਿਆ ਕਰਨ-ਜੋਗੇ! ਸਾਡੀ ਰੱਖਿਆ ਕਰ, ਅਸੀਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਘਰ ਦੇ ਗ਼ੁਲਾਮ ਹਾਂ।੩।੧੨।


Ang. 673-674


http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ...Khandey/Jhiva Ek Kavan Gun Kahiye.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## pk70 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Kiram Ji,
You are truly a gem, doubtlessly you are into enjoying posting Shabadas along with Kirtan versions. I hope a lot of SN members are enjoying this service. I have down loaded all of them on my desktop.
 May Waheguru bless you.*


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 11, 2009)

I am sure many "visitors" to SPN will also be enjoying these. This is how we do vichaar of Gurbani..read..listen..and ENJOY. I know I DO.
Thanks again Kiram Jio. may Guru Ji Bless you with even more enthusiasm...:welcome:


----------



## kiram (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you G.Singh Ji and Gyani Ji for encouraging me and for the kind blessings...


----------



## pk70 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Kiram Ji
One more request if you dont mind( I know you will be glad!!!)
Will you post on SPN Guru Shabad " Mil mere preetma jio ...." First Shabada then Kirtan version.
Thanks.
G Singh*


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 11, 2009)

pk70 said:


> *Kiram Ji
> One more request if you dont mind( I know you will be glad!!!)
> Will you post on SPN Guru Shabad " Mil mere preetma jio ...." First Shabada then Kirtan version.
> Thanks.
> G Singh*



PK70 Ji..are we mind reading or what...telephatic.....I am convinced we are....
Mill mereh preetma jio. tudh bin kharee nimmanni...has been the childhood fav of mine..its my Wallpaper for past decade at least and i never get any urge to change it..The second shabd i memorised at my mums knee after our all time fav Thir Ghar bessoh Harjan piyare which we used to sing every night before bedtime..:ice::ice::ice::ice::ice::ice::ice::ice::ice:


----------



## kiram (Apr 12, 2009)

G.Singh Ji, thank you again ji... i will post the Shabad now shortly.. and i do not mind any such happiness Ji... i look forward myself... 
It is a very beautiful Shabad Ji.... i have no words...

Gyani Ji, seems like a beautiful telepathy to me... Those were beautiful thoughts that you have shared...


----------



## kiram (Apr 12, 2009)

Guru Amar Das Ji in Raag Gauree :

*ਗਉੜੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੩  ॥ਪਿਰ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਖਰੀ  ਨਿਮਾਣੀ  ਜੀਉ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਪਿਰ  ਕਿਉ  ਜੀਵਾ  ਮੇਰੀ  ਮਾਈ  ॥ਪਿਰ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਨੀਦ  ਨ  ਆਵੈ  ਜੀਉ  ਕਾਪੜੁ  ਤਨਿ  ਨ  ਸੁਹਾਈ  ॥ਕਾਪਰੁ  ਤਨਿ  ਸੁਹਾਵੈ  ਜਾ  ਪਿਰ  ਭਾਵੈ  ਗੁਰਮਤੀ  ਚਿਤੁ  ਲਾਈਐ  ॥ਸਦਾ  ਸੁਹਾਗਣਿ  ਜਾ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ  ਸੇਵੇ  ਗੁਰ  ਕੈ  ਅੰਕਿ  ਸਮਾਈਐ  ॥ਗੁਰ  ਸਬਦੈ  ਮੇਲਾ  ਤਾ  ਪਿਰੁ  ਰਾਵੀ  ਲਾਹਾ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਸੰਸਾਰੇ  ॥ਨਾਨਕ  ਕਾਮਣਿ  ਨਾਹ  ਪਿਆਰੀ  ਜਾ  ਹਰਿ  ਕੇ  ਗੁਣ  ਸਾਰੇ  ॥੧॥*
Ga▫oṛī mėhlā 3.Pir bin kẖarī nimāṇī jī▫o bin pir ki▫o jīvā merī mā▫ī.Pir bin nīḏ na āvai jī▫o kāpaṛ ṯan na suhā▫ī.Kāpar ṯan suhāvai jā pir bẖāvai gurmaṯī cẖiṯ lā▫ī▫ai.Saḏā suhāgaṇ jā saṯgur seve gur kai ank samā▫ī▫ai.Gur sabḏai melā ṯā pir rāvī lāhā nām sansāre.Nānak kāmaṇ nāh pi▫ārī jā har ke guṇ sāre. ||1||

ਖਰੀ = ਬਹੁਤ। ਨਿਮਾਣੀ = ਗਰੀਬ। ਕਿਉ ਜੀਵਾ = ਕਿਵੇਂ ਮੈਂ ਜੀਊ ਸਕਦੀ ਹਾਂ? ਮੇਰੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਨਹੀਂ ਆ ਸਕਦਾ। ਮਾਈ = ਹੇ ਮਾਂ! ਨੀਦ = ਸੁੱਖ ਦੀ ਨੀਂਦ, ਸ਼ਾਂਤੀ। ਕਾਪੜੁ = ਕੱਪੜਾ। ਤਨਿ = ਸਰੀਰ ਉੱਤੇ। ਕਾਪਰੁ = ਕੱਪੜਾ। ਜਾ = ਜਦੋਂ। ਪਿਰ ਭਾਵੈ = ਪਿਰ ਨੂੰ ਪਸੰਦ ਆਉਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਅੰਕਿ = ਅੰਕ ਵਿਚ, ਗੋਦ ਵਿਚ। ਸਬਦੈ = ਸ਼ਬਦ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ। ਰਾਵੀ = ਮਿਲ ਸਕਦੀ ਹਾਂ। ਲਾਹਾ = ਲਾਭ। ਸੰਸਾਰੇ = ਜਗਤ ਵਿਚ। ਕਾਮਣਿ = ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ। ਨਾਹ = ਖਸਮ। ਸਾਰੇ = ਸੰਭਾਲਦੀ ਹੈ।੧।

ਹੇ ਮੇਰੀ ਮਾਂ! ਪਤੀ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਮਿਲਾਪ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਮੇਰੀ ਜਿੰਦ ਬਹੁਤ ਕੰਗਾਲ ਜਿਹੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ, ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਤੀ ਦੇ ਮੇਲ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਮੇਰੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਆ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਕਦਾ। (ਹੇ ਮਾਂ!) ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਤੀ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਮੇਰੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਸ਼ਾਂਤੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਆਉਂਦੀ, ਮੈਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਉਤੇ ਕੋਈ ਕੱਪੜਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਸੁਖਾਂਦਾ। (ਹੇ ਮਾਂ!) ਕੱਪੜਾ ਸਰੀਰ ਉਤੇ ਤਦੋਂ ਹੀ ਸੁਖਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਜਦੋਂ ਮੈਂ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਤੀ ਨੂੰ ਭਾ ਜਾਵਾਂ। (ਪਰ, ਹੇ ਮਾਂ!) ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਮਤਿ ਉਤੇ ਤੁਰਿਆਂ ਹੀ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਵਿਚ ਚਿੱਤ ਜੁੜ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ। ਜਦੋਂ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸਰਨ ਪੈਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਤਦੋਂ ਉਹ ਸਦਾ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਭਾਗਾਂ ਵਾਲੀ ਬਣ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ। (ਇਸ ਵਾਸਤੇ, ਹੇ ਮਾਂ!) ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਗੋਦ ਵਿਚ ਹੀ ਟਿਕੇ ਰਹਿਣਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ। (ਹੇ ਮਾਂ!) ਜਦੋਂ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਵਿਚ (ਮੇਰਾ ਚਿੱਤ) ਜੁੜਦਾ ਹੈ, ਤਦੋਂ ਮੈਂ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਤੀ ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲ ਪੈਂਦੀ ਹਾਂ। (ਹੇ ਮਾਂ!) ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਹੀ ਜਗਤ ਵਿਚ (ਅਸਲ) ਖੱਟੀ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਜਦੋਂ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਗੁਣ ਆਪਣੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਵਸਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਤਦੋਂ ਉਹ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਤੀ ਨੂੰ ਪਿਆਰੀ ਲੱਗਣ ਲੱਗ ਪੈਂਦੀ ਹੈ।੧। 
*
* *ਸਾ  ਧਨ  ਰੰਗੁ  ਮਾਣੇ  ਜੀਉ  ਆਪਣੇ  ਨਾਲਿ  ਪਿਆਰੇ  ॥ਅਹਿਨਿਸਿ  ਰੰਗਿ  ਰਾਤੀ  ਜੀਉ  ਗੁਰ  ਸਬਦੁ  ਵੀਚਾਰੇ  ॥ਗੁਰ  ਸਬਦੁ  ਵੀਚਾਰੇ  ਹਉਮੈ  ਮਾਰੇ  ਇਨ  ਬਿਧਿ  ਮਿਲਹੁ  ਪਿਆਰੇ  ॥ਸਾ  ਧਨ  ਸੋਹਾਗਣਿ  ਸਦਾ  ਰੰਗਿ  ਰਾਤੀ  ਸਾਚੈ  ਨਾਮਿ  ਪਿਆਰੇ  ॥ਅਪੁਨੇ  ਗੁਰ  ਮਿਲਿ  ਰਹੀਐ  ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ  ਗਹੀਐ  ਦੁਬਿਧਾ  ਮਾਰਿ  ਨਿਵਾਰੇ  ॥ਨਾਨਕ  ਕਾਮਣਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਵਰੁ  ਪਾਇਆ  ਸਗਲੇ  ਦੂਖ  ਵਿਸਾਰੇ  ॥੨॥*


Sā ḏẖan rang māṇe jī▫o āpṇe nāl pi▫āre.Ahinis rang rāṯī jī▫o gur sabaḏ vīcẖāre.Gur sabaḏ vīcẖāre ha▫umai māre in biḏẖ milhu pi▫āre.Sā ḏẖan sohagaṇ saḏā rang rāṯī sācẖai nām pi▫āre.Apune gur mil rahī▫ai amriṯ gahī▫ai ḏubiḏẖā mār nivāre.Nānak kāmaṇ har var pā▫i▫ā sagle ḏūkẖ visāre. ||2||

ਸਾਧਨ = ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ। ਅਹਿ = ਦਿਨ। ਨਿਸਿ = ਰਾਤ। ਵੀਚਾਰੇ = ਵਿਚਾਰਦੀ ਹੈ, ਸੋਚ = ਮੰਡਲ ਵਿਚ ਟਿਕਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਇਨ ਬਿਧਿ = ਇਸ ਤਰੀਕੇ ਨਾਲ। ਸੋਹਾਗਣਿ = ਚੰਗੇ ਭਾਗਾਂ ਵਾਲੀ। ਰੰਗਿ = ਪ੍ਰੇਮ-ਰੰਗ ਵਿਚ। ਸਾਚੈ ਨਾਮਿ = ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਵਿਚ। ਗਹੀਐ = ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਕਰ ਲਈਦਾ ਹੈ। ਦੁਬਿਧਾ = ਮੇਰ-ਤੇਰ। ਨਿਵਾਰੇ = ਦੂਰ ਕਰ ਲੈਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਵਰੁ = ਖਸਮ। ਸਗਲੇ = ਸਾਰੇ।੨।

(ਹੇ ਮੇਰੀ ਮਾਂ!) ਜੇਹੜੀ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੇ ਸੋਚ-ਮੰਡਲ ਵਿਚ ਟਿਕਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਦਿਨ-ਰਾਤਿ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਤੀ ਦੇ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ-ਰੰਗ ਵਿਚ ਰੰਗੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਆਪਣੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਤੀ ਦੇ ਮਿਲਾਪ ਵਿਚ ਆਤਮਕ ਆਨੰਦ ਮਾਣਦੀ ਹੈ, (ਕਿਉਂਕਿ) ਜੇਹੜੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਨੂੰ ਵਿਚਾਰ-ਮੰਡਲ ਵਿਚ ਸਾਂਭਦੀ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਆਪਣੇ ਅੰਦਰੋਂ ਹਉਮੈ ਦੂਰ ਕਰ ਲੈਂਦੀ ਹੈ। (ਹੇ ਸਤਸੰਗੀ ਸਹੇਲੀਓ! ਤੁਸੀ ਭੀ) ਇਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਿਆਰੇ ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲੋ। (ਹੇ ਮਾਂ!) ਉਹ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਸਦਾ ਭਾਗਾਂ ਵਾਲੀ ਹੈ ਸਦਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਤੀ ਦੇ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ-ਰੰਗ ਵਿਚ ਰੰਗੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ, ਜੇਹੜੀ ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਵਿਚ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਕਰਦੀ ਹੈ। (ਹੇ ਸਹੇਲੀਹੋ!) ਆਪਣੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲੇ ਰਹਿਣਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ (ਗੁਰੂ ਪਾਸੋਂ ਹੀ) ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਨਾਮ-ਜਲ ਲੈ ਸਕੀਦਾ ਹੈ। (ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ ਇਹ ਨਾਮ-ਜਲ ਮਿਲ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਆਪਣੇ ਅੰਦਰੋਂ) ਮੇਰ-ਤੇਰ ਨੂੰ ਮਾਰ ਮੁਕਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਉਸ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਨੇ ਖਸਮ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਮਿਲਾਪ ਹਾਸਲ ਕਰ ਲਿਆ, ਉਸ ਨੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਦੁੱਖ ਭੁਲਾ ਲਏ।੨। 

 *ਕਾਮਣਿ  ਪਿਰਹੁ  ਭੁਲੀ  ਜੀਉ  ਮਾਇਆ  ਮੋਹਿ  ਪਿਆਰੇ  ॥ਝੂਠੀ  ਝੂਠਿ  ਲਗੀ  ਜੀਉ  ਕੂੜਿ  ਮੁਠੀ  ਕੂੜਿਆਰੇ  ॥ਕੂੜੁ  ਨਿਵਾਰੇ  ਗੁਰਮਤਿ  ਸਾਰੇ  ਜੂਐ  ਜਨਮੁ  ਨ  ਹਾਰੇ  ॥ਗੁਰ  ਸਬਦੁ  ਸੇਵੇ  ਸਚਿ  ਸਮਾਵੈ  ਵਿਚਹੁ  ਹਉਮੈ  ਮਾਰੇ  ॥ਹਰਿ  ਕਾ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਰਿਦੈ  ਵਸਾਏ  ਐਸਾ  ਕਰੇ  ਸੀਗਾਰੋ  ॥ਨਾਨਕ  ਕਾਮਣਿ  ਸਹਜਿ  ਸਮਾਣੀ  ਜਿਸੁ  ਸਾਚਾ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਅਧਾਰੋ  ॥੩॥*
Kāmaṇ pirahu bẖulī jī▫o mā▫i▫ā mohi pi▫āre.Jẖūṯẖī jẖūṯẖ lagī jī▫o kūṛ muṯẖī kūṛi▫āre.Kūṛ nivāre gurmaṯ sāre jū▫ai janam na hāre.Gur sabaḏ seve sacẖ samāvai vicẖahu ha▫umai māre.Har kā nām riḏai vasā▫e aisā kare sīgāro.Nānak kāmaṇ sahj samāṇī jis sācẖā nām aḏẖāro. ||3||

ਪਿਰਹੁ = ਪਿਰ ਤੋਂ, ਖਸਮ ਤੋਂ। ਮੋਹਿ = ਮੋਹ ਵਿਚ। ਝੂਠਿ = ਝੂਠ ਵਿਚ, ਝੂਠੇ ਜਗਤ ਦੇ ਮੋਹ ਵਿਚ। ਮੁਠੀ = ਲੁੱਟੀ ਹੋਈ। ਕੂੜਿਆਰੇ = ਕੂੜੇ ਪਦਾਰਥਾਂ ਦੀ ਵਣਜਾਰਨ। ਸਾਰੇ = ਸੰਭਾਲਦੀ ਹੈ। ਜੂਐ = ਜੂਏ ਵਿਚ। ਸਚਿ = ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਵਿਚ। ਰਿਦੈ = ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ। ਸਹਿਜ = ਆਤਮਕ ਅਡੋਲਤਾ ਵਿਚ। ਅਧਾਰੋ = ਆਸਰਾ।੩।

(ਹੇ ਮਾਂ!) ਜੇਹੜੀ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਤੀ (ਦੀ ਯਾਦ) ਤੋਂ ਖੁੰਝ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਮੋਹ ਵਿਚ (ਫਸ ਕੇ ਹੋਰਨਾਂ ਪਦਾਰਥਾਂ ਨੂੰ) ਪਿਆਰ ਕਰਨ ਲੱਗ ਪੈਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਉਹ ਝੂਠੇ ਤੇ ਕੂੜੇ ਪਦਾਰਥਾਂ ਦੀ ਵਣਜਾਰਨ ਝੂਠੇ ਮੋਹ ਵਿਚ ਲੱਗੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ, ਕੂੜੇ ਮੋਹ ਵਿਚ ਠੱਗੀ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਪਰ ਜੇਹੜੀ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਮਤਿ ਨੂੰ (ਆਪਣੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ) ਸੰਭਾਲਦੀ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਕੂੜੇ ਮੋਹ ਨੂੰ (ਆਪਣੇ ਅੰਦਰੋਂ) ਦੂਰ ਕਰ ਲੈਂਦੀ ਹੈ, (ਤੇ ਇਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ) ਆਪਣਾ ਜਨਮ ਵਿਅਰਥ ਨਹੀਂ ਗਵਾਂਦੀ। ਉਹ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਨੂੰ ਸੰਭਾਲਦੀ ਹੈ, ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਵਿਚ ਲੀਨ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਆਪਣੇ ਅੰਦਰੋਂ ਹਉਮੈ ਨੂੰ ਮਾਰ ਮੁਕਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਆਪਣੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਵਸਾ ਲੈਂਦੀ ਹੈ-ਉਹ ਇਹੋ ਜਿਹਾ ਆਤਮਕ ਸਿੰਗਾਰ ਕਰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਜਿਸ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਦਾ ਜੀਵਨ-ਆਸਰਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਆਤਮਕ ਅਡੋਲਤਾ ਵਿਚ ਟਿਕੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ।੩। 

 *ਮਿਲੁ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮਾ  ਜੀਉ  ਤੁਧੁ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਖਰੀ  ਨਿਮਾਣੀ  ॥ਮੈ  ਨੈਣੀ  ਨੀਦ  ਨ  ਆਵੈ  ਜੀਉ  ਭਾਵੈ  ਅੰਨੁ  ਨ  ਪਾਣੀ  ॥ਪਾਣੀ  ਅੰਨੁ  ਨ  ਭਾਵੈ  ਮਰੀਐ  ਹਾਵੈ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਪਿਰ  ਕਿਉ  ਸੁਖੁ  ਪਾਈਐ  ॥ਗੁਰ  ਆਗੈ  ਕਰਉ  ਬਿਨੰਤੀ  ਜੇ  ਗੁਰ  ਭਾਵੈ  ਜਿਉ  ਮਿਲੈ  ਤਿਵੈ  ਮਿਲਾਈਐ  ॥ਆਪੇ  ਮੇਲਿ  ਲਏ  ਸੁਖਦਾਤਾ  ਆਪਿ  ਮਿਲਿਆ  ਘਰਿ  ਆਏ  ॥ਨਾਨਕ  ਕਾਮਣਿ  ਸਦਾ  ਸੁਹਾਗਣਿ  ਨਾ  ਪਿਰੁ  ਮਰੈ  ਨ  ਜਾਏ  ॥੪॥੨॥*


Mil mere parīṯamā jī▫o ṯuḏẖ bin kẖarī nimāṇī.Mai naiṇī nīḏ na āvai jī▫o bẖāvai ann na pāṇī.Pāṇī ann na bẖāvai marī▫ai hāvai bin pir ki▫o sukẖ pā▫ī▫ai.Gur āgai kara▫o binanṯī je gur bẖāvai ji▫o milai ṯivai milā▫ī▫ai.Āpe mel la▫e sukẖ▫ḏāṯa āp mili▫ā gẖar ā▫e.Nānak kāmaṇ saḏā suhāgaṇ nā pir marai na jā▫e. ||4||2||

ਮੈ = ਮੈਨੂੰ। ਨੈਣੀ = ਅੱਖਾਂ ਵਿਚ। ਭਾਵੈ = ਚੰਗਾ ਲੱਗਦਾ। ਹਾਵੈ = ਹਾਹੁਕੇ ਵਿਚ। ਕਰਉ = ਮੈਂ ਕਰਦੀ ਹਾਂ। ਘਰਿ = ਹਿਰਦੇ-ਘਰ ਵਿਚ। ਆਏ = ਆਇ, ਆ ਕੇ।੪।

ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਜੀ! ਮੈਨੂੰ ਮਿਲ, ਤੈਥੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਮੈਂ ਬੁਹਤ ਆਜਿਜ਼ ਹਾਂ। (ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਜੀ!) ਤੈਥੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਮੇਰੀਆਂ ਅੱਖਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਨੀਂਦ ਨਹੀਂ ਆਉਂਦੀ, ਮੈਨੂੰ ਨਾਹ ਅੰਨ ਚੰਗਾ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ ਨਾਹ ਪਾਣੀ। (ਹੇ ਮਾਂ! ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਵਿਛੋੜੇ ਵਿਚ) ਅੰਨ ਪਾਣੀ ਚੰਗਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਲੱਗਦਾ, ਹਾਹੁਕਿਆਂ ਵਿਚ ਜਿੰਦ ਦੁੱਖੀ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ, ਪਤੀ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਆਤਮਕ ਆਨੰਦ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦਾ। (ਹੇ ਮਾਂ!) ਮੈਂ ਗੁਰੂ ਅੱਗੇ ਬੇਨਤੀ ਕਰਦੀ ਹਾਂ-ਹੇ ਗੁਰੂ! ਜੇ ਤੈਨੂੰ ਮੇਰੀ ਬੇਨਤੀ ਚੰਗੀ ਲੱਗੇ, ਤਾਂ ਜਿਵੇਂ ਹੋ ਸਕੇ ਮੈਨੂੰ (ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ) ਮਿਲਾ। (ਹੇ ਮਾਂ!) ਸਾਰੇ ਸੁਖਾਂ ਦੇ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ (ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ) ਆਪ ਹੀ ਮਿਲਾ ਲੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਦੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ-ਘਰ ਵਿਚ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਆ ਕੇ ਮਿਲ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਉਹ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਸਦਾ ਲਈ ਭਾਗਾਂ ਵਾਲੀ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਉਸ ਦਾ (ਇਹ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-) ਖਸਮ ਨਾਹ ਕਦੇ ਮਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਨਾਹ ਉਸ ਤੋਂ ਵਿੱਛੁੜਦਾ ਹੈ।੪।੨। 

Ang. 244


http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ...atgur Pyaara/Mil Mere Preetam Jio.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## kiram (Apr 20, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Maajh :

 *ਮਾਝ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ ਤੂੰ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਪਿਤਾ  ਤੂੰਹੈ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਮਾਤਾ  ॥ ਤੂੰ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਬੰਧਪੁ  ਤੂੰ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਭ੍ਰਾਤਾ  ॥ ਤੂੰ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਰਾਖਾ  ਸਭਨੀ  ਥਾਈ  ਤਾ  ਭਉ  ਕੇਹਾ  ਕਾੜਾ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੧॥ *
Mājẖ mėhlā 5. Ŧūŉ merā piṯā ṯūŉhai merā māṯā. Ŧūŉ merā banḏẖap ṯūŉ merā bẖarāṯā. Ŧūŉ merā rākẖā sabẖnī thā▫ī ṯā bẖa▫o kehā kāṛā jī▫o. ||1|| 


Majh, Fifth Guru. Thou art my father, Thou art my mother, Thou art my kinsman and Thou art my brother. In all the places Thou art my protector. Then why should I feel fear and anxiety?


ਬੰਧਪੁ = ਸਨਬੰਧੀ, ਰਿਸ਼ਤੇਦਾਰ। ਥਾਈ = ਥਾਈਂ, ਥਾਵਾਂ ਤੇ। ਕਾੜਾ = ਚਿੰਤਾ।੧।

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੂੰ ਮੇਰਾ ਪਿਉ (ਦੇ ਥਾਂ) ਹੈਂ ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਮੇਰਾ ਮਾਂ (ਦੇ ਥਾਂ) ਹੈ, ਤੂੰ ਮੇਰਾ ਰਿਸ਼ਤੇਦਾਰ ਹੈਂ ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਮੇਰਾ ਭਰਾ ਹੈਂ। (ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਜਦੋਂ) ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਸਭ ਥਾਵਾਂ ਤੇ ਮੇਰਾ ਰਾਖਾ ਹੈਂ, ਤਾਂ ਕੋਈ ਡਰ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਪੋਹ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਕਦਾ, ਕੋਈ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਮੇਰੇ ਉੱਤੇ ਜ਼ੋਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਾ ਸਕਦੀ।੧। 

 *ਤੁਮਰੀ  ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ  ਤੇ  ਤੁਧੁ  ਪਛਾਣਾ  ॥ ਤੂੰ  ਮੇਰੀ  ਓਟ  ਤੂੰਹੈ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਮਾਣਾ  ॥ ਤੁਝ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਦੂਜਾ  ਅਵਰੁ  ਨ  ਕੋਈ  ਸਭੁ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਖੇਲੁ  ਅਖਾੜਾ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੨॥ *
Ŧumrī kirpā ṯe ṯuḏẖ pacẖẖāṇā. Ŧūŉ merī ot ṯūŉhai merā māṇā. Ŧujẖ bin ḏūjā avar na ko▫ī sabẖ ṯerā kẖel akẖāṛā jī▫o. ||2||


By Thy grace do I understand Thee. Thou art my covert and Thou art my honour. Beside Thee there in no other second. The entire universe is the arena of Thy play. 


ਤੇ = ਤੋਂ, ਨਾਲ। ਤੁਧੁ = ਤੈਨੂੰ। ਪਛਾਣਾ = ਮੈਂ ਪਛਾਣਦਾ ਹਾਂ, ਮੈਂ ਸਾਂਝ ਪਾਂਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਓਟ = ਆਸਰਾ। ਅਵਰੁ = ਹੋਰ। ਅਖਾੜਾ = ਪਿੜ, ਜਿਥੇ ਪਹਿਲਵਾਨ ਕੁਸ਼ਤੀਆਂ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ।੨।

(ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ!) ਤੇਰੀ ਮਿਹਰ ਨਾਲ ਹੀ ਮੈਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਨਾਲ ਡੂੰਘੀ ਸਾਂਝ ਪਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਮੇਰਾ ਆਸਰਾ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਮੇਰਾ ਫ਼ਖ਼ਰ ਦਾ ਥਾਂ ਹੈਂ। ਤੈਥੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਤੇਰੇ ਵਰਗਾ ਹੋਰ ਕੋਈ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ। ਇਹ ਜਗਤ ਤਮਾਸ਼ਾ ਇਹ ਜਗਤ ਅਖਾੜਾ ਤੇਰਾ ਹੀ ਬਣਾਇਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ।੨। 

 *ਜੀਅ  ਜੰਤ  ਸਭਿ  ਤੁਧੁ  ਉਪਾਏ  ॥ ਜਿਤੁ  ਜਿਤੁ  ਭਾਣਾ  ਤਿਤੁ  ਤਿਤੁ  ਲਾਏ  ॥ ਸਭ  ਕਿਛੁ  ਕੀਤਾ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਹੋਵੈ  ਨਾਹੀ  ਕਿਛੁ  ਅਸਾੜਾ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੩॥ *
Jī▫a janṯ sabẖ ṯuḏẖ upā▫e. Jiṯ jiṯ bẖāṇā ṯiṯ ṯiṯ lā▫e. Sabẖ kicẖẖ kīṯā ṯerā hovai nāhī kicẖẖ asāṛā jī▫o. ||3|| 


All the men and other beings Thou hast created. As is Thy will so are the tasks Thou hast assigned to them. All that is done is Thy doing. There is nothing ours in it.


ਸਭਿ = ਸਾਰੇ। ਤੁਧੁ = ਤੂੰ ਹੀ। ਉਪਾਏ = ਪੈਦਾ ਕੀਤੇ ਹਨ। ਜਿਤੁ = ਜਿਸ ਪਾਸੇ ਜਿਸ (ਕੰਮ) ਵਿਚ। ਭਾਣਾ = ਤੈਨੂੰ ਚੰਗਾ ਲੱਗਾ। ਤਿਤੁ = ਉਸ (ਕੰਮ) ਵਿਚ। ਅਸਾੜਾ = ਸਾਡਾ।੩।

(ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ!) ਜਗਤ ਦੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਜੀਅ ਜੰਤ ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਪੈਦਾ ਕੀਤੇ ਹਨ, ਜਿਸ ਜਿਸ ਕੰਮ ਵਿਚ ਤੇਰੀ ਰਜ਼ਾ ਹੋਈ ਤੂੰ ਉਸ ਉਸ ਕੰਮ ਵਿਚ (ਸਾਰੇ ਜੀਅ ਜੰਤ) ਲਾਏ ਹੋਏ ਹਨ। (ਜਗਤ ਵਿਚ ਜੋ ਕੁਝ ਹੋ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ) ਸਭ ਤੇਰਾ ਕੀਤਾ ਹੋ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ, ਸਾਡਾ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦਾ ਕੋਈ ਜ਼ੋਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਚੱਲ ਸਕਦਾ।੩। 

 *ਨਾਮੁ  ਧਿਆਇ  ਮਹਾ  ਸੁਖੁ  ਪਾਇਆ  ॥ ਹਰਿ  ਗੁਣ  ਗਾਇ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਮਨੁ  ਸੀਤਲਾਇਆ  ॥ ਗੁਰਿ  ਪੂਰੈ  ਵਜੀ  ਵਾਧਾਈ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਜਿਤਾ  ਬਿਖਾੜਾ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੪॥੨੪॥੩੧॥ *
Nām ḏẖi▫ā▫e mahā sukẖ pā▫i▫ā. Har guṇ gā▫e merā man sīṯlā▫i▫ā. Gur pūrai vajī vāḏẖā▫ī Nānak jiṯā bikẖāṛā jī▫o. ||4||24||31|| 


By meditating on Thine Name. I have obtained supreme bliss. By singing the God's praises my soul is cooled down. By the perfect Guru's grace, Nanak has captured the arduous battlefield and congratulations are pouring in on his victory.


ਧਿਆਇ = ਸਿਮਰ ਕੇ। ਸੀਤਲਾਇਆ = ਠੰਢਾ ਹੋ ਗਿਆ। ਗੁਰਿ ਪੂਰੈ = ਪੂਰੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ। ਵਾਧਾਈ = ਆਤਮਕ ਤੌਰ ਤੇ ਵਧਣ ਫੁਲਣ ਦੀ ਅਵਸਥਾ, ਉਤਸ਼ਾਹ। ਵਜੀ ਵਾਧਾਈ = ਉਤਸ਼ਾਹ ਦੀ ਹਾਲਤ ਪ੍ਰਬਲ ਹੋ ਰਹੀ ਹੈ (ਜਿਵੇਂ ਢੋਲ ਵੱਜਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਹੋਰ ਨਿੱਕੇ ਮੋਟੇ ਖੜਾਕ ਸੁਣੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਜਾਂਦੇ)। ਬਿਖਾੜਾ = ਬਿਖਮ ਅਖਾੜਾ, ਔਖੀ ਕੁਸ਼ਤੀ।੪।

(ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਪਰਮਤਾਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰ ਕੇ ਮੈਂ ਬੜਾ ਆਤਮਕ ਆਨੰਦ ਹਾਸਲ ਕੀਤਾ ਹੈ। ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਗੁਣ ਗਾ ਕੇ ਮੇਰਾ ਮਨ ਠੰਢਾ-ਠਾਰ ਹੋ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਖ-) ਪੂਰੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ (ਮੇਰੇ ਅੰਦਰ) ਆਤਮਕ ਉਤਸ਼ਾਹ ਦਾ (ਮਾਨੋ) ਢੋਲ ਵੱਜ ਪਿਆ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਮੈਂ (ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਨਾਲ ਹੋ ਰਿਹਾ) ਔਖਾ ਘੋਲ ਜਿੱਤ ਲਿਆ ਹੈ।੪।੨੪।੩੧। 

Ang. 103

YouTube - Tu Mera Rakha - Bhai Harjinder Singh Ji Srinagar Wale


----------



## kiram (Apr 24, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Tilang :


 *ਤਿਲੰਗ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ ਮੀਰਾਂ  ਦਾਨਾਂ  ਦਿਲ  ਸੋਚ  ॥ ਮੁਹਬਤੇ  ਮਨਿ  ਤਨਿ  ਬਸੈ  ਸਚੁ  ਸਾਹ  ਬੰਦੀ  ਮੋਚ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥* 
Ŧilang mėhlā 5. Mīrāŉ ḏānāŉ ḏil socẖ. Muhabṯe man ṯan basai sacẖ sāh banḏī mocẖ. ||1|| rahā▫o. 


Tilang 5th Guru. O wise friend, ever think, thou of thy Lord in thy mind. Enshrine in thy body and soul the love of the true sovereign, the Emancipate from bondage. Pause.


ਮੀਰਾਂ = ਹੇ ਸਰਦਾਰ! ਦਾਨਾਂ = ਹੇ ਸਿਆਣੇ! ਦਿਲ ਸੋਚ = ਹੇ (ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦੇ) ਦਿਲਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਪਵਿਤ੍ਰ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ! ਸੋਚ = ਪਵਿਤ੍ਰਤਾ। ਮੁਹਬਤੇ = ਤੇਰੀ ਮੁਹੱਬਤ। ਮਨਿ = ਮਨ ਵਿਚ। ਤਨਿ = ਤਨ ਵਿਚ। ਸਚੁ ਸਾਹ = ਹੇ ਸਦਾ ਕਾਇਮ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਸ਼ਾਹ! ਬੰਦੀ ਮੋਚ = ਹੇ ਬੰਧਨਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਛੁਡਾਣ ਵਾਲੇ! ਬੰਦੀ = ਕੈਦ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਸਰਦਾਰ! ਹੇ ਸਿਆਣੇ! ਹੇ (ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦੇ) ਦਿਲਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਪਵਿਤ੍ਰ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ! ਹੇ ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਸ਼ਾਹ! ਹੇ ਬੰਦਨਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਛੁਡਾਣ ਵਾਲੇ! ਤੇਰੀ ਮੁਹੱਬਤ ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ ਮੇਰੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਵੱਸ ਰਹੀ ਹੈ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਦੀਦਨੇ  ਦੀਦਾਰ  ਸਾਹਿਬ  ਕਛੁ  ਨਹੀ  ਇਸ  ਕਾ  ਮੋਲੁ  ॥ ਪਾਕ  ਪਰਵਦਗਾਰ  ਤੂ  ਖੁਦਿ  ਖਸਮੁ  ਵਡਾ  ਅਤੋਲੁ  ॥੧॥* 
Ḏīḏne ḏīḏār sāhib kacẖẖ nahī is kā mol. Pāk parvarḏagār ṯū kẖuḏ kẖasam vadā aṯol. ||1|| 


The worth of seeing the Lord's vision cannot be evaluated. Thou art the immaculate Cherisher and Thou Thyself art the great and immeasurable Lord.


ਦੀਦਨ = ਵੇਖਣਾ। ਸਾਹਿਬ = ਹੇ ਮਾਲਕ! ਇਸ ਕਾ = {ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ 'ਇਸੁ' ਦਾ ੁ ਸੰਬੰਧਕ 'ਕਾ' ਦੇ ਕਾਰਨ ਉੱਡ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ}। ਪਾਕ = ਹੇ ਪਵਿਤ੍ਰ! ਪਰਵਦਗਾਰ = ਹੇ ਪਾਲਣਹਾਰ! ਖੁਦਿ = ਖ਼ੁਦਿ, ਆਪ।੧।

ਹੇ ਮਾਲਕ! ਤੇਰਾ ਦਰਸਨ ਕਰਨਾ (ਇਕ ਅਮੋਲਕ ਦਾਤਿ ਹੈ), ਤੇਰੇ ਇਸ (ਦਰਸਨ) ਦਾ ਕੋਈ ਮੁੱਲ ਨਹੀਂ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ। ਹੇ ਪਵਿਤ੍ਰ! ਹੇ ਪਾਲਣਹਾਰ! ਤੂੰ ਆਪ (ਸਾਡਾ) ਖਸਮ ਹੈਂ ਤੂੰ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਵੱਡਾ ਹੈਂ, ਤੇਰੀ ਵੱਡੀ ਹਸਤੀ ਨੂੰ ਤੋਲਿਆ ਨਹੀਂ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ।੧। 

 *ਦਸ੍ਤਗੀਰੀ  ਦੇਹਿ  ਦਿਲਾਵਰ  ਤੂਹੀ  ਤੂਹੀ  ਏਕ  ॥ ਕਰਤਾਰ  ਕੁਦਰਤਿ  ਕਰਣ  ਖਾਲਕ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਟੇਕ  ॥੨॥੫॥* 
Ḏasṯgīrī ḏėh ḏilāvar ṯūhī ṯūhī ek. Karṯār kuḏraṯ karaṇ kẖālak Nānak ṯerī tek. ||2||5||


Give me assistance, O Chivalrous Lord, for Thou and Thou alone art. My Creator Lord, by Thy power Thou didst create the world. Thou art Nanak's mainstay.


ਦਸ੍ਤ = ਹੱਥ। ਦਸ੍ਤਗੀਰੀ = ਹੱਥ ਫੜਨ ਦੀ ਕ੍ਰਿਆ, ਸਹਾਇਤਾ। ਦਸ੍ਤਗੀਰੀ ਦੇਹਿ = (ਮੇਰਾ) ਹੱਥ ਫੜ, ਮੇਰੀ ਸਹਾਇਤਾ ਕਰ। ਦਿਲਾਵਰ = ਹੇ ਦਿਲਾਵਰ! ਹੇ ਸੂਰਮੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਕਰਤਾਰ = ਹੇ ਕਰਤਾਰ! ਕੁਦਰਤਿ ਕਰਣ = ਹੇ ਕੁਦਰਤਿ ਦੇ ਰਚਨਹਾਰ! ਖਾਲਕ = ਹੇ ਖ਼ਲਕਤ ਦੇ ਮਾਲਕ! ਟੇਕ = ਆਸਰਾ।੨।

ਹੇ ਸੂਰਮੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਮੇਰੀ ਸਹਾਇਤਾ ਕਰ, ਇਕ ਤੂੰ ਹੀ (ਮੇਰਾ ਆਸਰਾ) ਹੈਂ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਖ-) ਹੇ ਕਰਤਾਰ! ਹੇ ਕੁਦਰਤਿ ਦੇ ਰਚਨਹਾਰ! ਹੇ ਖ਼ਲਕਤ ਦੇ ਮਾਲਕ! ਮੈਨੂੰ ਤੇਰਾ ਸਹਾਰਾ ਹੈ।੨।੫।


Ang. 724




http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ...6 (NY, USA)/Meeran Daana Dil soch.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## lalihayer (Apr 24, 2009)

Kiram ji,
Thanks a lot.


----------



## kiram (Apr 24, 2009)

Welcome Lalihayer Ji.. all Guru Sahib Ji's vaddiyaayeeaan............


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 24, 2009)

Kiram Ji,
Gurfateh.

One of Satguru Jis "qualities" ( a common word for such great personalities..but limited due to vocabulary !!) is that HE..passes on His Wadaiyees on His SERVANTS and Dasses.

Humans prefer to "collect points".and " feel GOOD"..(haumaii)....But the ...Satgur prefers to pass these on to His Servants... Thats why when He does something..he makes it look like his servants did it..ref Baba budha Ji..I know that Its Akal Purakh through Guur Ji Himself that is granting the Boon for the Son to be born to Mata ganga Ji...BUT Guru ji so humbly gives ALL CREDIT to His servant baba Budha Ji...all "wadaiyee" goes to Dass Baba Budha Ji...as "giver of Boons..!!....

So it feels very satisfying to see that He is working through YOU...to bring us these wonderful Gifts...
Keep In Chardeekalla always..and go on "providing".... us these gifts from Him...:happy::happy::happy: we are all enjoying this sewa thoroughly ( although we may be able to find these shabads ourselves...BUT the "SWAAD" of someone else "pros the thaal" and offer it to one is beyond description...if you get what i mean Ji...the joy of opening the Page..and seeing the Gift all ready to be savoured..just cannot be described..Thank You.:welcome::welcome::welcome:


----------



## kiram (Apr 25, 2009)

GuruFateh Gyani Ji,

Thank you for the beautiful words you have shared.. especially about Guru Arjan Dev Ji ,Mata Ganga Ji & Baba Budha Ji above !! With His kirpaa... it will keep raining... 

ਦਸ੍ਤਗੀਰੀ  ਦੇਹਿ  ਦਿਲਾਵਰ  ਤੂਹੀ  ਤੂਹੀ  ਏਕ  ॥ ਕਰਤਾਰ  ਕੁਦਰਤਿ  ਕਰਣ  ਖਾਲਕ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਟੇਕ  ॥੨॥੫॥


----------



## kiram (Apr 26, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Sorath :

*ਸੋਰਠਿ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ ਕੋਟਿ  ਬ੍ਰਹਮੰਡ  ਕੋ  ਠਾਕੁਰੁ  ਸੁਆਮੀ  ਸਰਬ  ਜੀਆ  ਕਾ  ਦਾਤਾ  ਰੇ  ॥ ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਲੈ  ਨਿਤ  ਸਾਰਿ  ਸਮਾਲੈ  ਇਕੁ  ਗੁਨੁ  ਨਹੀ  ਮੂਰਖਿ  ਜਾਤਾ  ਰੇ  ॥੧॥ *
Soraṯẖ mėhlā 5. Kot barahmand ko ṯẖākur su▫āmī sarab jī▫ā kā ḏāṯā re. Paraṯipālai niṯ sār samālai ik gun nahī mūrakẖ jāṯā re. ||1|| 


Sorath 5th Guru. The Lord is the Master of millions of universes and He is the Donor of all the creatures. He ever cherishes, and takes care of all but the fool appreciates not even one goodness of His.


ਬ੍ਰਹਮੰਡ = ਸ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ। ਕੋ = ਦਾ। ਠਾਕੁਰੁ = ਪਾਲਣਹਾਰ। ਰੇ = ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਸਾਰਿ = ਸਾਰ ਲੈ ਕੇ। ਸਮਾਲੈ = ਸੰਭਾਲ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਮੂਰਖਿ = ਮੂਰਖ ਨੇ।੧।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਮੈਂ ਮੂਰਖ ਨੇ ਉਸ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਇੱਕ ਭੀ ਉਪਕਾਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਮਝਿਆ, ਜੇਹੜਾ ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੰਡਾਂ ਦਾ ਪਾਲਣਹਾਰ ਮਾਲਕ ਹੈ, ਜੇਹੜਾ ਸਾਰੇ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਨੂੰ (ਰਿਜ਼ਕ ਆਦਿਕ) ਦਾਤਾਂ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ, ਜੇਹੜਾ (ਸਭ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਨੂੰ) ਪਾਲਦਾ ਹੈ, ਸਦਾ (ਸਭ ਦੀ) ਸਾਰ ਲੈ ਕੇ ਸੰਭਾਲ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ।੧। 

 *ਹਰਿ  ਆਰਾਧਿ  ਨ  ਜਾਨਾ  ਰੇ  ॥ ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਕਰਤਾ  ਰੇ  ॥ ਹਰਿ  ਜੀਉ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਪਰਿਓ  ਰਾਮਦਾਸੁ  ॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ *
Har ārāḏẖ na jānā re. Har har gur gur karṯā re. Har jī▫o nām pari▫o Rāmḏās. Rahā▫o. 


I know not how to meditate on God. I only repeat "God, God, Guru, Guru". O Sir God, I go by the Name of Lord's slave. Pause.


ਆਰਾਧਿ ਨ ਜਾਨਾ = (ਮੈਂ) ਆਰਾਧਨਾ ਕਰਨੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਮਝੀ। ਕਰਤਾ = ਕਰਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਰੇ = ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਹਰਿ ਜੀਉ = ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਜੀ! ਪਰਿਓ = ਪੈ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ਰਾਮ ਦਾਸੁ = ਰਾਮ ਦਾ ਦਾਸ।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਮੈਨੂੰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਕਰਨ ਦੀ ਜਾਚ ਨਹੀਂ। ਮੈਂ (ਤਾਂ ਜ਼ਬਾਨੀ ਜ਼ਬਾਨੀ ਹੀ) 'ਹਰੀ ਹਰੀ', 'ਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰੂ' ਕਰਦਾ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਜੀ! ਮੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ "ਰਾਮ ਦਾ ਦਾਸ" ਪੈ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ (ਹੁਣ ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਮੇਰੀ ਲਾਜ ਰੱਖ, ਤੇ, ਭਗਤੀ ਦੀ ਦਾਤਿ ਦੇਹ)।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਦੀਨ  ਦਇਆਲ  ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾਲ  ਸੁਖ  ਸਾਗਰ  ਸਰਬ  ਘਟਾ  ਭਰਪੂਰੀ  ਰੇ  ॥ ਪੇਖਤ  ਸੁਨਤ  ਸਦਾ  ਹੈ  ਸੰਗੇ  ਮੈ  ਮੂਰਖ  ਜਾਨਿਆ  ਦੂਰੀ  ਰੇ  ॥੨॥ *
Ḏīn ḏa▫i▫āl kirpāl sukẖ sāgar sarab gẖatā bẖarpūrī re. Pekẖaṯ sunaṯ saḏā hai sange mai mūrakẖ jāni▫ā ḏūrī re. ||2|| 


The Merciful Master is compassionate to the meek is like Ocean of peace and fills all the hearts. He sees, hears, and is ever with me, but I, a fool, deem Him to be distant.


ਸੁਖ ਸਾਗਰ = ਸੁਖਾਂ ਦਾ ਸਮੁੰਦਰ। ਭਰਪੂਰੀ = ਵਿਆਪਕ। ਸਰਬ ਘਟਾ = ਸਾਰੇ ਸਰੀਰਾਂ ਵਿਚ। ਸੰਗੇ = ਨਾਲ ਹੀ।੨।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਮੈਂ ਮੂਰਖ ਉਸ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਕਿਤੇ ਦੂਰ-ਵੱਸਦਾ ਸਮਝ ਰਿਹਾ ਹਾਂ ਜੇਹੜਾ ਗਰੀਬਾਂ ਉਤੇ ਦਇਆ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ, ਜੇਹੜਾ ਦਇਆ ਦਾ ਘਰ ਹੈ, ਜੇਹੜਾ ਸੁਖਾਂ ਦਾ ਸਮੁੰਦਰ ਹੈ, ਜੇਹੜਾ ਸਾਰੇ ਸਰੀਰਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਹਰ ਥਾਂ ਮੌਜੂਦ ਹੈ, ਜੇਹੜਾ ਸਭ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦੇ ਅੰਗ-ਸੰਗ ਰਹਿ ਕੇ ਸਭਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਕਰਮ ਵੇਖਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ (ਸਭ ਦੀਆਂ ਅਰਜ਼ੋਈਆਂ) ਸੁਣਦਾ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ।੨। 

 *ਹਰਿ  ਬਿਅੰਤੁ  ਹਉ  ਮਿਤਿ  ਕਰਿ  ਵਰਨਉ  ਕਿਆ  ਜਾਨਾ  ਹੋਇ  ਕੈਸੋ  ਰੇ  ॥ ਕਰਉ  ਬੇਨਤੀ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਅਪੁਨੇ  ਮੈ  ਮੂਰਖ  ਦੇਹੁ  ਉਪਦੇਸੋ  ਰੇ  ॥੩॥ *
Har bi▫anṯ ha▫o miṯ kar varna▫o ki▫ā jānā ho▫e kaiso re. Kara▫o benṯī saṯgur apune mai mūrakẖ ḏeh upḏeso re. ||3|| 


The Lord is limitless but I can only describe Him within limits. What do I know, as to what is He like. I, supplicate to my True Guru, to instruct me, the stupid.


ਹਉ = ਮੈਂ। ਮਿਤਿ = ਹੱਦ-ਬੰਦੀ। ਕਰਿ = ਕਰ ਕੇ। ਵਰਨਉ = ਵਰਨਉਂ, ਮੈਂ ਬਿਆਨ ਕਰਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਕਿਆ ਜਾਨਾ = ਮੈਂ ਕੀਹ ਜਾਣਦਾ ਹਾਂ? ਕਰਉ = ਕਰਉਂ। ਮੈ ਮੂਰਖ = ਮੈਨੂੰ ਮੂਰਖ ਨੂੰ।੩।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਦਾ ਅੰਤ ਨਹੀਂ ਪੈ ਸਕਦਾ, ਪਰ ਮੈਂ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਹੱਦ-ਬੰਦੀ ਵਿਚ ਲਿਆ ਕੇ ਬਿਆਨ ਕਰਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਮੈਂ ਕੀਹ ਜਾਣ ਸਕਦਾ ਹਾਂ ਕਿ ਉਹ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਕਿਹੋ ਜਿਹਾ ਹੈ? ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਮੈਂ ਆਪਣੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਪਾਸ ਬੇਨਤੀ ਕਰਦਾ ਹਾਂ ਕਿ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਮੂਰਖ ਨੂੰ ਸਿੱਖਿਆ ਦੇਵੇ।੩। 

 *ਮੈ  ਮੂਰਖ  ਕੀ  ਕੇਤਕ  ਬਾਤ  ਹੈ  ਕੋਟਿ  ਪਰਾਧੀ  ਤਰਿਆ  ਰੇ  ॥ ਗੁਰੁ  ਨਾਨਕੁ  ਜਿਨ  ਸੁਣਿਆ  ਪੇਖਿਆ  ਸੇ  ਫਿਰਿ  ਗਰਭਾਸਿ  ਨ  ਪਰਿਆ  ਰੇ  ॥੪॥੨॥੧੩॥ *
Mai mūrakẖ kī keṯak bāṯ hai kot parāḏẖī ṯari▫ā re. Gur Nānak jin suṇi▫ā pekẖi▫ā se fir garbẖās na pari▫ā re. ||4||2||13|| 


What to say of a silly fellow like me, millions of sinners have been saved by Guru's instruction. They, who have heard, and seen Guru Nanak, fall not, again, into the womb.


ਕੇਤਕ ਬਾਤ ਹੈ = ਕੋਈ ਵੱਡੀ ਗੱਲ ਨਹੀਂ। ਕੋਟਿ = ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ। ਜਿਨ = ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੇ। ਗਰਭਾਸਿ = ਗਰਭ-ਆਸ਼ੈ ਵਿਚ, ਗਰਭ-ਜੋਨਿ ਵਿਚ।੪।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਮੈਨੂੰ ਮੂਰਖ ਨੂੰ ਪਾਰ ਲੰਘਾਣਾ (ਗੁਰੂ ਵਾਸਤੇ) ਕੋਈ ਵੱਡੀ ਗੱਲ ਨਹੀਂ (ਉਸ ਦੇ ਦਰ ਤੇ ਆ ਕੇ ਤਾਂ) ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਪਾਪੀ (ਸੰਸਾਰ-ਸਮੁੰਦਰ ਤੋਂ) ਪਾਰ ਲੰਘ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ। ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਮਨੁੱਖਾਂ ਨੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ (ਦੇ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼) ਨੂੰ ਸੁਣਿਆ ਹੈ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਦਾ ਦਰਸ਼ਨ ਕੀਤਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਮੁੜ ਕਦੇ ਜਨਮ ਮਰਨ ਦੇ ਗੇੜ ਵਿਚ ਨਹੀਂ ਪੈਂਦੇ।੪।੨।੧੩।


Ang. 612
 


YouTube - Bhai Nirmal Singh Nagpuri - Karou Benanti Satgur Apne


----------



## kiram (Apr 27, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Bilaawal :


*ਬਿਲਾਵਲੁ **ਮਹਲਾ **੫ **॥** ਰਾਖੁ ਸਦਾ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਅਪਨੈ ਸਾਥ ॥ ਤੂ ਹਮਰੋ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮੁ ਮਨਮੋਹਨੁ ਤੁਝ ਬਿਨੁ ਜੀਵਨੁ ਸਗਲ ਅਕਾਥ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ *
Bilāval mėhlā 5. Rākẖ saḏā parabẖ apnai sāth. Ŧū hamro parīṯam manmohan ṯujẖ bin jīvan sagal akāth. ||1|| rahā▫o.

Bilawal 5th Guru. O Lord, keep me Thou ever with Thee. Thou art my soul-captivating Beloved. Without Thee my life is all vain. Pause. 

ਅਪਨੈ ਸਾਥ = ਆਪਣੇ ਨਾਲ, ਆਪਣੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ। ਪ੍ਰਭ = ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਹਮਰੋ = ਅਸਾਡਾ। ਮਨ ਮੋਹਨੁ = ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਮੋਹਣ ਵਾਲਾ। ਸਗਲ = ਸਾਰਾ। ਅਕਾਥ = ਅਕਾਰਥ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਸਾਨੂੰ ਤੂੰ ਸਦਾ ਆਪਣੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਟਿਕਾਈ ਰੱਖ। ਤੂੰ ਸਾਡਾ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ ਸਾਡੇ ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਖਿੱਚ ਪਾਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈਂ। ਤੈਥੋਂ ਵਿਛੁੜ ਕੇ (ਅਸਾਂ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦੀ) ਸਾਰੀ ਹੀ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਵਿਅਰਥ ਹੈ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

*ਰੰਕ **ਤੇ **ਰਾਉ **ਕਰਤ **ਖਿਨ **ਭੀਤਰਿ **ਪ੍ਰਭੁ **ਮੇਰੋ **ਅਨਾਥ **ਕੋ **ਨਾਥ **॥** ਜਲਤ ਅਗਨਿ ਮਹਿ ਜਨ ਆਪਿ ਉਧਾਰੇ ਕਰਿ ਅਪੁਨੇ ਦੇ ਰਾਖੇ ਹਾਥ ॥੧॥ *
Rank ṯe rā▫o karaṯ kẖin bẖīṯar parabẖ mero anāth ko nāth. Jalaṯ agan mėh jan āp uḏẖāre kar apune ḏe rākẖe hāth. ||1||

From a pauper, Thou makest a King in a trice, Thou, O my Lord, art the Patron of the patronless. Thy slaves, Thou makest Thy own, and savest them from the burning fire, Giving Thy hand Thou protectest them. 

ਰੰਕ = ਕੰਗਾਲ। ਤੇ = ਤੋਂ। ਰਾਉ = ਰਾਜਾ। ਭੀਤਰਿ = ਵਿਚ। ਕੋ = ਦਾ। ਨਾਥ = ਖਸਮ। ਜਲਤ = ਸੜਦਿਆਂ ਨੂੰ। ਉਧਾਰੇ = ਬਚਾ ਲੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਕਰਿ = ਬਣਾ ਕੇ। ਦੇ ਹਾਥ = ਹੱਥ ਦੇ ਕੇ।੧।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਮੇਰਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨਿਖਸਮਿਆਂ ਦਾ ਖਸਮ ਹੈ, ਇਕ ਖਿਨ ਵਿਚ ਕੰਗਾਲ ਨੂੰ ਰਾਜਾ ਬਣਾ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ (ਤ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਨਾ ਦੀ) ਅੱਗ ਵਿਚ ਸੜਦਿਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਸੇਵਕ ਬਣਾ ਕੇ ਆਪ ਬਚਾ ਲੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਆਪਣੇ ਬਣਾ ਕੇ ਹੱਥ ਦੇ ਕੇ, ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਰੱਖਿਆ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ।੧। 

*ਸੀਤਲ **ਸੁਖੁ **ਪਾਇਓ **ਮਨ **ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤੇ **ਹਰਿ **ਸਿਮਰਤ **ਸ੍ਰਮ **ਸਗਲੇ **ਲਾਥ **॥** ਨਿਧਿ ਨਿਧਾਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਹਰਿ ਸੇਵਾ ਅਵਰ ਸਿਆਨਪ ਸਗਲ ਅਕਾਥ ॥੨॥੬॥੧੨੨॥ *
Sīṯal sukẖ pā▫i▫o man ṯaripṯai har simraṯ saram sagle lāth. Niḏẖ niḏẖān Nānak har sevā avar si▫ānap sagal akāth.

Meditating on God, all my troubles are ended, I have obtained coolness and peace and my soul is satiated. God's service, O Nanak, is the treasure of riches, fruitless are all other clevernesses. 

ਸੀਤਲ = ਠੰਢ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ, ਸ਼ਾਂਤੀ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ। ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤੇ = ਰੱਜ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਸਿਮਰਤ = ਸਿਮਰਦਿਆਂ। ਸ੍ਰਮ = ਥਕੇਵੇਂ, ਦੌੜ-ਭੱਜਾਂ, ਭਟਕਣਾ। ਸਗਲੇ = ਸਾਰੇ। ਨਿਧਿ ਨਿਧਾਨ = ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨਿਆਂ ਦਾ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨਾ। ਸੇਵਾ = ਭਗਤੀ। ਅਵਰ = ਹੋਰ। ਸਿਆਨਪ = ਚਤੁਰਾਈ।੨।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਦਿਆਂ ਸ਼ਾਂਤੀ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਆਨੰਦ ਮਿਲ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਮਨ (ਮਾਇਆ ਦੀ ਤ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਨਾ ਵਲੋਂ) ਰੱਜ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, (ਮਾਇਆ ਦੀ ਖ਼ਾਤਰ) ਸਾਰੀਆਂ ਭਟਕਣਾਂ ਮੁੱਕ ਜਾਂਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਸੇਵਾ-ਭਗਤੀ ਹੀ ਸਾਰੇ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨਿਆਂ ਦਾ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨਾ ਹੈ। (ਮਾਇਆ ਦੀ ਖ਼ਾਤਰ ਵਰਤੀ ਹੋਈ) ਹੋਰ ਸਾਰੀ ਚਤੁਰਾਈ (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਸੇਵਾ-ਭਗਤੀ ਦੇ ਸਾਹਮਣੇ) ਵਿਅਰਥ ਹੈ।੨।੬।੧੨੨। 



Ang. 828

http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani%20-%20International/Bhai%20Nirmal%20Singh%20Nagpuri%20%28Hazuri%20Raagi%20-%20Sri%20Darbar%20Sahib%20Amritsar%29/Live%20at%20Glen%20Cove/02%20Raakh%20Sadaa%20Prabh.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## kiram (May 7, 2009)

Bhagat Kabeer Ji in Raag Gauree :

 *ਗਉੜੀ  ਕਬੀਰ  ਜੀ  ॥ ਜੋ  ਜਨ  ਲੇਹਿ  ਖਸਮ  ਕਾ  ਨਾਉ  ॥ ਤਿਨ  ਕੈ  ਸਦ  ਬਲਿਹਾਰੈ  ਜਾਉ  ॥੧॥* 
Ga▫oṛī Kabīr jī. Jo jan lehi kẖasam kā nā▫o. Ŧin kai saḏ balihārai jā▫o. ||1||


Gauri Kabir Ji. I am ever a sacrifice unto the men, who recite the Master's Name. 
ਲੇਹਿ = ਲੈਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਸਦ = ਸਦਾ। ਬਲਿਹਾਰੈ ਜਾਉ = ਮੈਂ ਸਦਕੇ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹਾਂ।੧।

ਜੋ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਮਾਲਕ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਜਪਦੇ ਹਨ, ਮੈਂ ਸਦਾ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਸਦਕੇ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹਾਂ।੧। 

 *ਸੋ  ਨਿਰਮਲੁ  ਨਿਰਮਲ  ਹਰਿ  ਗੁਨ  ਗਾਵੈ  ॥ ਸੋ  ਭਾਈ  ਮੇਰੈ  ਮਨਿ  ਭਾਵੈ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥* 
So nirmal nirmal har gun gāvai. So bẖā▫ī merai man bẖāvai. ||1|| rahā▫o. 


He is pure, who sings the pure praise of God, he is my brother and dear to my heart. Pause.


ਨਿਰਮਲੁ = ਪਵਿੱਤਰ। ਭਾਈ = ਭਰਾ, ਵੀਰ। ਭਾਵੈ = ਪਿਆਰਾ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਜੋ ਵੀਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਸੁਹਣੇ (ਨਿਰਮਲ) ਗੁਣ ਗਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਪਵਿੱਤਰ ਹੈ, ਤੇ ਉਹ ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਜਿਹ  ਘਟ  ਰਾਮੁ  ਰਹਿਆ  ਭਰਪੂਰਿ  ॥ ਤਿਨ  ਕੀ  ਪਗ  ਪੰਕਜ  ਹਮ  ਧੂਰਿ  ॥੨॥* 
Jih gẖat rām rahi▫ā bẖarpūr. Ŧin kī pag pankaj ham ḏẖūr. ||2|| 


Whose hearts are filled with the Pervading God, I am the dust of the lotus like feet of those.


ਜਿਹ ਘਟ = ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਮਨੁੱਖਾਂ ਦੇ ਹਿਰਦਿਆਂ ਵਿਚ। ਰਹਿਆ ਭਰਪੂਰਿ = ਨਕਾ-ਨਕ ਭਰਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ, ਪਰਗਟ ਹੋ ਪਿਆ ਹੈ। ਪਗ = ਪੈਰ। ਪੰਕਜ = {ਪੰਕ = ਚਿੱਕੜ। ਜ = ਜੰਮਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ। ਪੰਕਜ = ਚਿੱਕੜ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਜੰਮਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ} ਕਉਲ ਫੁੱਲ। ਧੂਰਿ = ਧੂੜ।੨।

ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਮਨੁੱਖਾਂ ਦੇ ਹਿਰਦਿਆਂ ਵਿਚ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਪਰਗਟ ਹੋ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ, ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਕੌਲ ਫੁੱਲ ਵਰਗੇ (ਸੁਹਣੇ) ਚਰਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਅਸੀਂ ਧੂੜ ਹਾਂ (ਭਾਵ, ਚਰਨਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਸਦਕੇ ਹਾਂ)।੨। 

 *ਜਾਤਿ  ਜੁਲਾਹਾ  ਮਤਿ  ਕਾ  ਧੀਰੁ  ॥ ਸਹਜਿ  ਸਹਜਿ  ਗੁਣ  ਰਮੈ  ਕਬੀਰੁ  ॥੩॥੨੬॥* 
Jāṯ julāhā maṯ kā ḏẖīr. Sahj sahj guṇ ramai Kabīr. ||3||26|| 


I am a weaver by caste and patient by nature. Slowly and steadily Kabir utters the Lord's excellences. 


ਧੀਰੁ = ਧੀਰਜ ਵਾਲਾ। ਸਹਜਿ = ਸਹਿਜ ਵਿਚ, ਅਡੋਲ ਅਵਸਥਾ ਵਿਚ ਰਹਿ ਕੇ। ਰਮੈ = ਸਿਮਰਦਾ ਹੈ।੩।

ਕਬੀਰ ਭਾਵੇਂ ਜਾਤ ਦਾ ਜੁਲਾਹ ਹੈ, ਪਰ ਮੱਤ ਦਾ ਧੀਰਜ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ (ਕਿਉਂਕਿ) ਅਡੋਲਤਾ ਵਿਚ ਰਹਿ ਕੇ (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ) ਗੁਣ ਗਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੩।੨੬। ❁ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਦਾ ਭਾਵ: ਕਿਸੇ ਭੀ ਜਾਤ ਦਾ ਹੋਵੇ, ਜੋ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਦਾ ਮਨ ਪਵਿੱਤਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੨੬। 

Ang. 328

http://www.ikirtan.com/Bhai_Harjind...Sri_Nagar_Wale)%20Jo_Jan_Ke_Khasam_Ka_Nao.mp3


----------



## kiram (May 9, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Sorath :

 *ਸੋਰਠਿ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ ਅਬਿਨਾਸੀ  ਜੀਅਨ  ਕੋ  ਦਾਤਾ  ਸਿਮਰਤ  ਸਭ  ਮਲੁ  ਖੋਈ  ॥ ਗੁਣ  ਨਿਧਾਨ  ਭਗਤਨ  ਕਉ  ਬਰਤਨਿ  ਬਿਰਲਾ  ਪਾਵੈ  ਕੋਈ  ॥੧॥ *
Soraṯẖ mėhlā 5. Abẖināsī jī▫an ko ḏāṯā simraṯ sabẖ mal kẖo▫ī. Guṇ niḏẖān bẖagṯan ka▫o barṯan birlā pāvai ko▫ī. ||1|| 


Sorath 5th Guru. Imperishable and Benefactor of The beings is the Lord, remember whom all the filth is removed. The Lord, the Treasure of virtues, is for saints use. but rare is the person who obtains Him.


ਜੀਅਨ ਕੋ = ਸਭ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦਾ। ਸਭ ਮਲੁ = ਸਾਰੀ ਮੈਲ {ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ 'ਮਲੁ' ਸ਼ਕਲੋਂ ਪੁਲਿੰਗ ਦਿੱਸਦਾ ਹੈ, ਪਰ ਹੈ ਇਹ ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ-ਲਿੰਗ। ਵੇਖੋ 'ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਵਿਆਕਰਣ'}। ਨਿਧਾਨ = ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨਾ। ਕਉ = ਵਾਸਤੇ। ਬਰਤਨਿ = ਹਰ ਵੇਲੇ ਕੰਮ ਆਉਣ ਵਾਲੀ ਚੀਜ਼।੧।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਉਸ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਕੀਤਿਆਂ (ਮਨ ਤੋਂ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਦੀ) ਸਾਰੀ ਮੈਲ ਲਹਿ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਨਾਸ-ਰਹਿਤ ਹੈ, ਤੇ, ਜੋ ਸਾਰੇ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਦਾਤਾਂ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ। ਉਹ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਸਾਰੇ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਦਾ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨਾ ਹੈ, ਭਗਤਾਂ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਹਰ ਵੇਲੇ ਦਾ ਸਹਾਰਾ ਹੈ। ਪਰ ਕੋਈ ਵਿਰਲਾ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਉਸ ਦਾ ਮਿਲਾਪ ਹਾਸਲ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ।੧। 

 *ਮੇਰੇ  ਮਨ  ਜਪਿ  ਗੁਰ  ਗੋਪਾਲ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਸੋਈ  ॥ ਜਾ  ਕੀ  ਸਰਣਿ  ਪਇਆਂ  ਸੁਖੁ  ਪਾਈਐ  ਬਾਹੁੜਿ  ਦੂਖੁ  ਨ  ਹੋਈ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ *
Mere man jap gur gopāl parabẖ so▫ī. Jā kī saraṇ pa▫i▫āŉ sukẖ pā▫ī▫ai bāhuṛ ḏūkẖ na ho▫ī. ||1|| rahā▫o. 


O my soul, contemplate thou on that Lord, the Great Cherisher of the World, Seeking whose shelter man obtains peace and suffers not agony, again. Pause.


ਬਾਹੁੜਿ = ਫਿਰ, ਮੁੜ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ! ਉਸ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ ਜਪਿਆ ਕਰੋ ਜੋ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਵੱਡਾ ਹੈ, ਜੋ ਸ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ ਦਾ ਪਾਲਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ, ਤੇ, ਜਿਸ ਦਾ ਆਸਰਾ ਲਿਆਂ ਸੁਖ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਕਰ ਲਈਦਾ ਹੈ, ਫਿਰ ਕਦੇ ਦੁੱਖ ਨਹੀਂ ਵਿਆਪਦਾ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਵਡਭਾਗੀ  ਸਾਧਸੰਗੁ  ਪਰਾਪਤਿ  ਤਿਨ  ਭੇਟਤ  ਦੁਰਮਤਿ  ਖੋਈ  ॥ ਤਿਨ  ਕੀ  ਧੂਰਿ  ਨਾਨਕੁ  ਦਾਸੁ  ਬਾਛੈ  ਜਿਨ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਰਿਦੈ  ਪਰੋਈ  ॥੨॥੫॥੩੩॥ *
vadbẖāgī sāḏẖsang parāpaṯ ṯin bẖetaṯ ḏurmaṯ kẖo▫ī. Ŧin kī ḏẖūr Nānak ḏās bācẖẖai jin har nām riḏai paro▫ī. ||2||5||33|| 


By Good fortune the saints society is obtained, by meeting which, the evil-thought is dispelled. Slave Nanak craves for the dust of their feet, who have stringed the Lord's Name into their heart.

ਸਾਧ ਸੰਗੁ = ਭਲੇ ਮਨੁੱਖਾਂ ਦੀ ਸੰਗਤਿ। ਤਿਨ ਭੇਟਤ = ਉਹਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲਿਆਂ। ਦੁਰਮਤਿ = ਖੋਟੀ ਮਤਿ। ਬਾਂਛੈ = ਮੰਗਦਾ ਹੈ, ਚਾਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਜਿਨ = ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੇ। ਰਿਦੈ = ਹਿਰਦੈ ਵਿਚ।੨।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਵੱਡੀ ਕਿਸਮਤਿ ਨਾਲ ਭਲੇ ਮਨੁੱਖਾਂ ਦੀ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਹਾਸਲ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ, ਉਹਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲਿਆਂ ਖੋਟੀ ਬੁੱਧ ਨਾਸ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਦਾਸ ਨਾਨਕ (ਭੀ) ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਧੂੜ ਮੰਗਦਾ ਹੈ, ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਆਪਣੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਪ੍ਰੋ ਰੱਖਿਆ ਹੈ।੨।੫।੩੩। 


Ang. 617

http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ...Track No04_Mere Man Jap Gur Gopal.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## pk70 (May 9, 2009)

*ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਜਪਿ ਗੁਰ ਗੋਪਾਲ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਸੋਈ [/FONT]**॥[/FONT]**ਜਾ ਕੀ ਸਰਣਿ ਪਇਆਂ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਈਐ ਬਾਹੁੜਿ ਦੂਖੁ ਨ ਹੋਈ ॥[/FONT]੧॥[/FONT] ਰਹਾਉ [/FONT]**॥[/FONT]*
Mere man jap gur gopāl parabẖ so▫ī.Jā kī saraṇ pa▫i▫āŉ sukẖ pā▫ī▫ai bāhuṛ ḏūkẖ na ho▫ī. ||1|| rahā▫o.[/FONT]

[/FONT]
O my soul, contemplate thou on that Lord, the Great Cherisher of the World,Seeking whose shelter man obtains peace and suffers not agony, again. Pause.[/FONT]


ਬਾਹੁੜਿ = [/FONT]ਫਿਰ, [/FONT]ਮੁੜ।[/FONT]੧।[/FONT]ਰਹਾਉ।[/FONT]

ਹੇ [/FONT]ਮੇਰੇ [/FONT]ਮਨ! [/FONT]ਉਸ [/FONT]ਪ੍ਰਭੂ [/FONT]ਨੂੰ [/FONT]ਜਪਿਆ [/FONT]ਕਰੋ [/FONT]ਜੋ [/FONT]ਸਭ [/FONT]ਤੋਂ [/FONT]ਵੱਡਾ [/FONT]ਹੈ, [/FONT]ਜੋ [/FONT]ਸ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ [/FONT]ਦਾ [/FONT]ਪਾਲਣ [/FONT]ਵਾਲਾ [/FONT]ਹੈ, [/FONT]ਤੇ, [/FONT]ਜਿਸ [/FONT]ਦਾ [/FONT]ਆਸਰਾ [/FONT]ਲਿਆਂ [/FONT]ਸੁਖ [/FONT]ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ [/FONT]ਕਰ [/FONT]ਲਈਦਾ [/FONT]ਹੈ, [/FONT]ਫਿਰ [/FONT]ਕਦੇ [/FONT]ਦੁੱਖ [/FONT]ਨਹੀਂ [/FONT]ਵਿਆਪਦਾ।[/FONT]੧।[/FONT]ਰਹਾਉ।[/FONT]
*Talking to mind into His love, very soothing, thanks Kiram[/FONT]* jI:happy:[/FONT]


----------



## kiram (May 10, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Maajh :

*ਰਾਗੁ  ਮਾਝ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ ਸਾ  ਰੁਤਿ  ਸੁਹਾਵੀ  ਜਿਤੁ  ਤੁਧੁ  ਸਮਾਲੀ  ॥ ਸੋ  ਕੰਮੁ  ਸੁਹੇਲਾ  ਜੋ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਘਾਲੀ  ॥ ਸੋ  ਰਿਦਾ  ਸੁਹੇਲਾ  ਜਿਤੁ  ਰਿਦੈ  ਤੂੰ  ਵੁਠਾ  ਸਭਨਾ  ਕੇ  ਦਾਤਾਰਾ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੧॥ *
Rāg mājẖ mėhlā 5. Sā ruṯ suhāvī jiṯ ṯuḏẖ samālī. So kamm suhelā jo ṯerī gẖālī. So riḏā suhelā jiṯ riḏai ṯūŉ vuṯẖā sabẖnā ke ḏāṯārā jī▫o. ||1|| 


Majh Rag, Fifth Guru. Pleasant is the season when I remember Thee, O Lord. Sublime is the work which is dome is Thy service. illustrious is the heart in which Thou dwellest, O Lord! the giver of all.


ਰੁਤਿ = {ऋतु} ਮੌਸਮ। ਸੁਹਾਵੀ = ਸੁਖਦਾਈ। ਜਿਤੁ = ਜਿਸ (ਰੁੱਤ) ਵਿਚ। ਸਮਾਲੀ = ਮੈਂ ਸੰਭਾਲਦਾ ਹਾਂ, ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਵਸਾਂਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਸੁਹੇਲਾ = ਸੁਖਦਾਈ। ਘਾਲੀ = ਸੇਵਾ ਵਿਚ। ਰਿਦਾ = ਹਿਰਦਾ। ਸੁਹੇਲਾ = ਸ਼ਾਂਤ। ਵੁਠਾ = ਵੱਸਿਆ।੧।

ਹੇ ਸਭ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦੇ ਦਾਤੇ! ਜਦੋਂ ਮੈਂ ਤੈਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਵਸਾਂਦਾ ਹਾਂ, ਉਹ ਸਮਾ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਸੁਖਦਾਈ ਜਾਪਦਾ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਜੇਹੜਾ ਕੰਮ ਮੈਂ ਤੇਰੀ ਸੇਵਾ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਕਰਦਾ ਹਾਂ, ਉਹ ਕੰਮ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਸੁਖਾਵਾਂ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਦਾਤਾਰ! ਜਿਸ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਤੂੰ ਵੱਸਦਾ ਹੈਂ, ਉਹ ਹਿਰਦਾ ਠੰਢਾ-ਠਾਰ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ।੧। 

 *ਤੂੰ  ਸਾਝਾ  ਸਾਹਿਬੁ  ਬਾਪੁ  ਹਮਾਰਾ  ॥ ਨਉ  ਨਿਧਿ  ਤੇਰੈ  ਅਖੁਟ  ਭੰਡਾਰਾ  ॥ ਜਿਸੁ  ਤੂੰ  ਦੇਹਿ  ਸੁ  ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤਿ  ਅਘਾਵੈ  ਸੋਈ  ਭਗਤੁ  ਤੁਮਾਰਾ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੨॥ *
Ŧūŉ sājẖā sāhib bāp hamārā. Na▫o niḏẖ ṯerai akẖut bẖandārā. Jis ṯūŉ ḏėh so ṯaripaṯ agẖāvai so▫ī bẖagaṯ ṯumārā jī▫o. ||2|| 


Thou art the joint father of us all, O Lord. Thine are the nine treasures and inexhaustible storehouse. He, whom Thou givest is sated and satiated. He alone is the devotee of Thine.

ਨਉ ਨਿਧਿ = (ਦੁਨੀਆ ਦੇ) ਨੌ ਹੀ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨੇ। ਅਖੁਟ = ਕਦੇ ਨਾਹ ਮੁੱਕਣ ਵਾਲੇ। ਅਘਾਵੈ = ਰੱਜ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੨।

ਹੇ ਦਾਤਾਰ! ਤੂੰ ਸਾਡਾ ਸਭਨਾਂ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦਾ ਪਿਉ ਹੈਂ (ਤੇ ਸਭ ਨੂੰ ਹੀ ਦਾਤਾਂ ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਦਾ ਹੈਂ)। ਤੇਰੇ ਘਰ ਵਿਚ (ਜਗਤ ਦੇ ਸਾਰੇ) ਨੌ ਹੀ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨੇ ਮੌਜੂਦ ਹਨ, ਤੇਰੇ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨਿਆਂ ਵਿਚ ਕਦੇ ਤੋਟ ਨਹੀਂ ਆਉਂਦੀ। (ਪਰ) ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ (ਤੂੰ ਆਪਣੇ ਨਾਮ ਦੀ ਦਾਤਿ) ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈਂ, ਉਹ (ਦੁਨੀਆ ਦੇ ਪਦਾਰਥਾਂ ਵਲੋਂ) ਰੱਜ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਤੇ, ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਉਹੀ ਤੇਰਾ ਭਗਤ (ਅਖਵਾ ਸਕਦਾ) ਹੈ।੨। 

 *ਸਭੁ  ਕੋ  ਆਸੈ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਬੈਠਾ  ॥ ਘਟ  ਘਟ  ਅੰਤਰਿ  ਤੂੰਹੈ  ਵੁਠਾ  ॥ ਸਭੇ  ਸਾਝੀਵਾਲ  ਸਦਾਇਨਿ  ਤੂੰ  ਕਿਸੈ  ਨ  ਦਿਸਹਿ  ਬਾਹਰਾ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੩॥ *
Sabẖ ko āsai ṯerī baiṯẖā. Gẖat gẖat anṯar ṯūŉhai vuṯẖā. Sabẖe sājẖīvāl saḏā▫in ṯūŉ kisai na ḏisėh bāhrā jī▫o. ||3|| 


All sit in Thy hope, O my Master! In all hearts, Thou abidest. All are called partners in Thy grace. Thou art seen alien to none. 


ਸਭੁ ਕੋ = ਹਰੇਕ ਜੀਵ। ਸਾਝੀਵਾਲ = ਤੇਰੇ ਨਾਲ ਸਾਂਝ ਰੱਖਣ ਵਾਲੇ। ਸਦਾਇਨਿ = ਅਖਵਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਕਿਸੈ = ਕਿਸੇ ਤੋਂ। ਬਾਹਰਾ = ਵੱਖਰਾ।੩।

ਹੇ ਦਾਤਾਰ! ਹਰੇਕ ਜੀਵ ਤੇਰੀ! (ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਸ਼ ਦੀ) ਆਸ ਰੱਖੀ ਬੈਠਾ ਹੈ, ਹਰੇਕ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿਚ ਤੂੰ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਵੱਸ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈਂ। (ਦੁਨੀਆ ਦੇ) ਸਾਰੇ ਜੀਅ ਜੰਤ ਤੇਰੇ ਨਾਲ ਹੀ ਸਾਂਝ ਰੱਖਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਅਖਵਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਕੋਈ ਜੀਵ ਐਸਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਦਿੱਸਦਾ, ਜੋ ਤੈਥੋਂ ਵੱਖਰਾ ਹੋਵੇ (ਜਿਸ ਵਿਚ ਤੂੰ ਨਾਹ ਹੋਵੇਂ)।੩। 

 *ਤੂੰ  ਆਪੇ  ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਮੁਕਤਿ  ਕਰਾਇਹਿ  ॥ ਤੂੰ  ਆਪੇ  ਮਨਮੁਖਿ  ਜਨਮਿ  ਭਵਾਇਹਿ  ॥ ਨਾਨਕ  ਦਾਸ  ਤੇਰੈ  ਬਲਿਹਾਰੈ  ਸਭੁ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਖੇਲੁ  ਦਸਾਹਰਾ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੪॥੨॥੯॥* 
Ŧūŉ āpe gurmukẖ mukaṯ karā▫ihi. Ŧūŉ āpe manmukẖ janam bẖavā▫ihi. Nānak ḏās ṯerai balihārai sabẖ ṯerā kẖel ḏasāhrā jī▫o. ||4||2||9|| 


To the Guruwards Thou Thyself emancipatest. To the self-willed Thou Thyself goadest into births and deaths. Serf Nanak is a sacrifice unto Thee. Obviously manifest is Thine entire play, O my Master.


ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ = ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸਰਨ ਪਾ ਕੇ। ਮਨਮੁਖਿ = ਮਨ ਦਾ ਗ਼ੁਲਾਮ ਬਣਾ ਕੇ। ਜਨਮਿ = ਜਨਮ (ਮਰਨ ਦੇ ਗੇੜ) ਵਿਚ। ਦਸਾਹਰਾ = ਪਰਗਟ।੪।

ਹੇ ਦਾਤਾਰ! ਤੂੰ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸਰਨ ਪਾ ਕੇ (ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਬੰਧਨਾਂ ਤੋਂ) ਆਜ਼ਾਦ ਕਰਾ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਮਨ ਦਾ ਗ਼ੁਲਾਮ ਬਣਾ ਕੇ ਜਨਮ ਮਰਨ ਦੇ ਗੇੜ ਵਿਚ ਭਵਾਂਦਾ ਹੈਂ। ਹੇ ਦਾਸ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਖ-ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ!) ਮੈਂ ਤੈਥੋਂ ਕੁਰਬਾਨ ਹਾਂ, ਇਹ ਸਾਰੀ ਜਗਤ-ਰਚਨਾ ਤੇਰਾ ਹੀ ਪ੍ਰਤੱਖ ਤਮਾਸ਼ਾ ਹੈ।੪।੨।੯। ❁ ਵੇਰਵਾ: ਅੰਕ ੨ ਦਾ ਭਾਵ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਰਜਨ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦਾ ਦੂਜਾ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਹੈ। ਅੰਕ ੯ ਹੁਣ ਤਕ ਦੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਸ਼ਬਦਾਂ ਦਾ ਜੋੜ ਦੱਸਦਾ ਹੈ: ਗੁਰੂ ਰਾਮ ਦਾਸ ਜੀ = ੭। ਗੁਰੂ ਅਰਜਨ ਸਾਹਿਬ = ੨। = ਜੋੜ = ੯। 

Ang. 97

http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ...Ekas Ke Hum Barak/Tu Sanjha Sahib.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## kiram (May 15, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Ramkalee :

 *ਰਾਗੁ  ਰਾਮਕਲੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ਘਰੁ  ੧*
Rāg rāmkalī mėhlā 5 gẖar 1

Ram Ramkali 5th Guru. 

ਰਾਗ ਰਾਮਕਲੀ, ਘਰ ੧ ਵਿੱਚ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਰਜਨਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ। 

 *ੴ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥*
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ.

There is but One True God. By Guru's grace, He is obtained. 

ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਇੱਕ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਨਾਲ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਹੈ। 

 *ਕਿਰਪਾ  ਕਰਹੁ  ਦੀਨ  ਕੇ  ਦਾਤੇ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਗੁਣੁ  ਅਵਗਣੁ  ਨ  ਬੀਚਾਰਹੁ  ਕੋਈ  ॥ਮਾਟੀ  ਕਾ  ਕਿਆ  ਧੋਪੈ  ਸੁਆਮੀ  ਮਾਣਸ  ਕੀ  ਗਤਿ  ਏਹੀ  ॥੧॥*
Kirpā karahu ḏīn ke ḏāṯe merā guṇ avgaṇ na bīcẖārahu ko▫ī.Mātī kā ki▫ā ḏẖopai su▫āmī māṇas kī gaṯ ehī. ||1||

Have mercy on me, O Beneficent to the meek and consider not at all my merits and demerits.How can the dust, be washed? Such is the state of the man, O my Lord.

ਦੀਨ = ਗ਼ਰੀਬ, ਕੰਗਾਲ। ਦਾਤੇ = ਹੇ ਦਾਤਾਂ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲੇ! ਕਿਆ ਧੋਪੈ = ਕੀਹ ਧੁਪ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ? (ਮਿੱਟੀ ਦਾ ਮੈਲਾ-ਪਨ) ਕਦੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਧੁਪ ਸਕਦਾ। ਸੁਆਮੀ = ਹੇ ਮਾਲਕ! ਗਤਿ = ਹਾਲਤ, ਦਸ਼ਾ।੧।
ਹੇ ਗ਼ਰੀਬਾਂ ਉਤੇ ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਸ਼ਾਂ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! (ਮੇਰੇ ਉਤੇ) ਮੇਹਰ ਕਰ, ਮੇਰਾ ਕੋਈ ਗੁਣ ਨਾਹ ਵਿਚਾਰੀਂ, ਮੇਰਾ ਕੋਈ ਔਗੁਣ ਨਾਹ ਵਿਚਾਰੀਂ (ਮੇਰੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਤਾਂ ਔਗੁਣ ਹੀ ਔਗੁਣ ਹਨ)। (ਜਿਵੇਂ ਪਾਣੀ ਨਾਲ ਧੋਤਿਆਂ) ਮਿੱਟੀ ਦਾ ਮੈਲਾ-ਪਨ ਕਦੇ ਧੁਪ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਕਦਾ, ਹੇ ਮਾਲਕ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਅਸਾਂ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦੀ ਭੀ ਇਹੀ ਹਾਲਤ ਹੈ।੧। 

 *ਮੇਰੇ  ਮਨ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ  ਸੇਵਿ  ਸੁਖੁ  ਹੋਈ  ॥ਜੋ  ਇਛਹੁ  ਸੋਈ  ਫਲੁ  ਪਾਵਹੁ  ਫਿਰਿ  ਦੂਖੁ  ਨ  ਵਿਆਪੈ  ਕੋਈ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥*
Mere man saṯgur sev sukẖ ho▫ī.Jo icẖẖahu so▫ī fal pāvhu fir ḏūkẖ na vi▫āpai ko▫ī. ||1|| rahā▫o.

O my soul, serve thou the True Guru, that thou mayest obtain peace.Whatever thou desirest, those fruits thou shalt obtain and no calamity shall befall thee again. Pause. 

ਮਨ = ਹੇ ਮਨ! ਸੇਵਿ = ਸਰਨ ਪਿਆ ਰਹੁ। ਇਛਹੁ = ਮੰਗੇਂਗਾ। ਨ ਵਿਆਪੈ = ਜ਼ੋਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਾ ਸਕਦਾ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।
ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ! ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸਰਨ ਪਿਆ ਰਹੁ (ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਦਰ ਤੇ ਰਿਹਾਂ ਹੀ) ਆਨੰਦ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਹੈ। (ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਦਰ ਤੇ ਰਹਿ ਕੇ) ਜੇਹੜੀ ਕਾਮਨਾ ਚਿਤਵੇਂਗਾ, ਉਹੀ ਫਲ ਹਾਸਲ ਕਰ ਲਏਂਗਾ। (ਇਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ) ਕੋਈ ਦੁੱਖ ਭੀ ਆਪਣਾ ਜ਼ੋਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਾ ਸਕਦਾ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਕਾਚੇ  ਭਾਡੇ  ਸਾਜਿ  ਨਿਵਾਜੇ  ਅੰਤਰਿ  ਜੋਤਿ  ਸਮਾਈ  ॥ਜੈਸਾ  ਲਿਖਤੁ  ਲਿਖਿਆ  ਧੁਰਿ  ਕਰਤੈ  ਹਮ  ਤੈਸੀ  ਕਿਰਤਿ  ਕਮਾਈ  ॥੨॥*
Kācẖe bẖāde sāj nivāje anṯar joṯ samā▫ī.Jaisā likẖaṯ likẖi▫ā ḏẖur karṯai ham ṯaisī kiraṯ kamā▫ī. ||2||

God creates and adorns the earthen vessels and within them diffuses His Light.As is the pre-destined writ of the creator, so are the deeds we do.

ਕਾਚੇ ਭਾਂਡੇ = ਨਾਸਵੰਤ ਸਰੀਰ। ਸਾਜਿ = ਬਣਾ ਕੇ। ਨਿਵਾਜੇ = ਵਡਿਆਈ ਦਿੱਤੀ ਹੈ। ਸਮਾਈ = ਟਿਕੀ ਹੋਈ ਹੈ। ਲਿਖਤੁ = ਲੇਖ। ਧੁਰਿ = ਧੁਰ ਦਰਗਾਹ ਤੋਂ। ਕਰਤੈ = ਕਰਤਾਰ ਨੇ। ਕਿਰਤਿ = ਕਾਰ।੨।
ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! (ਸਾਡੇ ਇਹ) ਨਾਸਵੰਤ ਸਰੀਰ ਬਣਾ ਕੇ (ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੇ ਹੀ ਇਹਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ) ਵਡਿਆਈ ਦਿੱਤੀ ਹੋਈ ਹੈ (ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਇਹਨਾਂ ਨਾਸਵੰਤ ਸਰੀਰਾਂ ਦੇ) ਅੰਦਰ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਜੋਤ ਟਿਕੀ ਹੋਈ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! (ਸਾਡੇ ਕੀਤੇ ਕਰਮਾਂ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ) ਕਰਤਾਰ ਨੇ ਧੁਰ ਦਰਗਾਹ ਤੋਂ ਜਿਹੋ ਜਿਹਾ (ਸੰਸਕਾਰਾਂ ਦਾ) ਲੇਖ (ਸਾਡੇ ਅੰਦਰ) ਲਿਖ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ, ਅਸੀਂ ਜੀਵ (ਹੁਣ ਭੀ) ਉਹੋ ਜਿਹੇ ਕਰਮਾਂ ਦੀ ਕਮਾਈ ਕਰੀ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਾਂ।੨। 

 *ਮਨੁ  ਤਨੁ  ਥਾਪਿ  ਕੀਆ  ਸਭੁ  ਅਪਨਾ  ਏਹੋ  ਆਵਣ  ਜਾਣਾ  ॥ਜਿਨਿ  ਦੀਆ  ਸੋ  ਚਿਤਿ  ਨ  ਆਵੈ  ਮੋਹਿ  ਅੰਧੁ  ਲਪਟਾਣਾ  ॥੩॥*
Man ṯan thāp kī▫ā sabẖ apnā eho āvaṇ jāṇā.Jin ḏī▫ā so cẖiṯ na āvai mohi anḏẖ laptāṇā. ||3||

Man deems his soul and body to be all his own and this is the cause of his coming and going.He, who has blessed him with these, Him he remembers not. The blind man is entangled in their love. 

ਥਾਪਿ ਕੀਆ = ਮਿਥ ਲਿਆ, ਸਮਝ ਲਿਆ। ਏਹੋ = ਇਹ ਮਿਥ ਹੀ, ਇਹ ਅਪਣੱਤ ਹੀ। ਜਿਨਿ = ਜਿਸ (ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ) ਨੇ। ਚਿਤਿ = ਚਿੱਤ ਵਿਚ। ਮੋਹ = (ਇਸ ਜਿੰਦ ਤੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਦੇ) ਮੋਹ ਵਿਚ। ਮਨੁ = ਜਿੰਦ। ਅੰਧੁ = ਅੰਨ੍ਹਾ ਮਨੁੱਖ।੩।
ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਮਨੁੱਖ ਇਸ ਜਿੰਦ ਨੂੰ ਇਸ ਸਰੀਰ ਨੂੰ ਸਦਾ ਆਪਣਾ ਮਿਥੀ ਰੱਖਦਾ ਹੈ, ਇਹ ਅਪਣੱਤ ਹੀ (ਮਨੁੱਖ ਵਾਸਤੇ) ਜਨਮ ਮਰਨ (ਦੇ ਗੇੜ ਦਾ ਕਾਰਨ ਬਣੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ) ਹੈ। ਜਿਸ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੇ ਇਹ ਜਿੰਦ ਦਿੱਤੀ ਹੈ ਇਹ ਸਰੀਰ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਇਸ ਦੇ ਚਿੱਤ ਵਿਚ (ਕਦੇ) ਨਹੀਂ ਵੱਸਦਾ, ਅੰਨ੍ਹਾ ਮਨੁੱਖ (ਜਿੰਦ ਤੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਦੇ) ਮੋਹ ਵਿਚ ਫਸਿਆ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ।੩।

*ਜਿਨਿ  ਕੀਆ  ਸੋਈ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਜਾਣੈ  ਹਰਿ  ਕਾ  ਮਹਲੁ  ਅਪਾਰਾ  ॥ਭਗਤਿ  ਕਰੀ  ਹਰਿ  ਕੇ  ਗੁਣ  ਗਾਵਾ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਦਾਸੁ  ਤੁਮਾਰਾ  ॥੪॥੧॥*
Jin kī▫ā so▫ī parabẖ jāṇai har kā mahal apārā.Bẖagaṯ karī har ke guṇ gāvā Nānak ḏās ṯumārā. ||4||1||

He who realises that Lord, who made him, reaches the Lord's peerless palace.O Lord! Nanak Thy slave meditates on Thee and hymns Thine praise. 

ਜਿਨਿ = ਜਿਸ (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ) ਨੇ। ਸੇਈ = ਉਹ (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ) ਹੀ। ਮਹਲੁ = ਟਿਕਾਣਾ, ਉੱਚਾ ਆਸਣ। ਅਪਾਰਾ = ਬੇਅੰਤ, ਜਿਸ ਦਾ ਪਾਰਲਾ ਬੰਨਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਲੱਭ ਸਕਦਾ। ਕਰੀ = ਕਰੀਂ, ਮੈਂ ਕਰਾਂ। ਗਾਵਾ = ਗਾਵਾਂ, ਮੈਂ ਗਾਂਦਾ ਰਹਾਂ।੪।
ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਜਿਸ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੇ (ਇਹ ਖੇਲ) ਬਣਾਇਆ ਹੈ ਉਹੀ (ਇਸ ਨੂੰ ਚਲਾਣਾ) ਜਾਣਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਟਿਕਾਣਾ ਅਪਹੁੰਚ ਹੈ (ਜੀਵ ਉਸ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਰਜ਼ਾ ਨੂੰ ਸਮਝ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਕਦਾ)। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਖ-ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ!) ਮੈਂ ਤੇਰਾ ਦਾਸ ਹਾਂ (ਮੇਹਰ ਕਰ) ਮੈਂ ਤੇਰੀ ਭਗਤੀ ਕਰਦਾ ਰਹਾਂ, ਮੈਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਂਦਾ ਰਹਾਂ।੪।੧।


Ang. 882-883


http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ...te/Track No05_Kirpa Karho Deen Ke.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------

